# another grossly overrated ee fighter



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

don't know what the hype is all about with lomachenko. he went in there with a shopworn marriaga who was a full weight class beneath him....and marriaga STILL got enough licks in to make it pretty competitive....lomachenko missed 90% of his punches and gets busted up...when am i supposed to start beig impressed. boxing is so starved or a white or euro or any thing other than an african american or afro latino start...it's fkin pathetic.

so, lemme see: lomachenko LOSES to salido, then gets a good fight with marriaga, and he's #1 pfp? wtf!! thank god bradley spoke up against this foolishness. its' WARD #! Just as Kovalev woulda been if he had beat ward...then crawford #2. Then undefeated STARS like spence and rigo, then maybe you can rank lomachenko or canelo or ggg 5th.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

You're a fucken idiot.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're a fucken idiot.


no, dude....the fuck3n idiot is you


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

can't wait for that overhyped fraud to be exposed...i guess he learned his lesson after the salido fight...that's why he came in a weight class higher against grj and jagain tonight against marriaga...clearly he can't hang against guys his own size. for him to even get pfp consideration is a disgrace to boxing.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> don't know what the hype is all about with lomachenko. he went in there with a shopworn marriaga who was a full weight class beneath him....and marriaga STILL got enough licks in to make it pretty competitive....lomachenko missed 90% of his punches and gets busted up...when am i supposed to start beig impressed. boxing is so starved or a white or euro or any thing other than an african american or afro latino start...it's fkin pathetic.
> 
> so, lemme see: lomachenko LOSES to salido, then gets a good fight with marriaga, and he's #1 pfp? wtf!! thank god bradley spoke up against this foolishness. its' WARD #! Just as Kovalev woulda been if he had beat ward...then crawford #2. Then undefeated STARS like spence and rigo, then maybe you can rank lomachenko or canelo or ggg 5th.


YDKSAB.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree completely.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

No.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

atsch atsch atsch atsch


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Ogi said:


> I agree with you mayn, this european boi he terrible.
> 
> Them 5 gold medals he gots, you arleady know dey was for black fighters but they gave it to the white boii.
> 
> ...


yeah, 5 gold medals and sht in the amateurs...no doubt pfp #1 in the amateurs...then turns pro and loses to Orlando fkin Salido!?!?!. That's a TRUE pfp #1, right? imagine andre ward losing to arthur abraham....you would been the FIRST to say: "on the basis of ward's LOSS to abraham, he deserves to be pfp #1!, ...and anybody who disagrees dksab!!" and if floyd had lost to, say sharmba mitchell, you would been like "floyd LOST to mitchell, but based on floyd's great amateur career, he deserves to be pfp #1 in the pros!" or let's say crawford got beat up by postol you'd be like "crawford lost to postol, but he's a hell of a fighter...he should be a top pfp guy"..i know all this because that's your well thought-out reasoning and you are obviously a fair-minded and logical individual who can make obvious connections with similar situations. so, thank you for not having a racist double standard where the white guy who loses to mediocre slugger gets ranked over all the far more deserving and undefeated black guys who dominated the best fighters in one or two weight classes. Obviously the idea of white privilege is nowhere in your thought process...no where at all. no white privilege with you, just thought of white privilege would be unacceptable to somewhat with your deep and abiding belief in a purely merit-based pfp ranking system in boxing.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

He's earned the high praise but didn't look very special last night it actually might have been his worst performance thus far.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> don't know what the hype is all about with lomachenko. he went in there with a shopworn marriaga who was a full weight class beneath him....and marriaga STILL got enough licks in to make it pretty competitive....lomachenko missed 90% of his punches and gets busted up...when am i supposed to start beig impressed. boxing is so starved or a white or euro or any thing other than an african american or afro latino start...it's fkin pathetic.
> 
> so, lemme see: lomachenko LOSES to salido, then gets a good fight with marriaga, and he's #1 pfp? wtf!! thank god bradley spoke up against this foolishness. its' WARD #! Just as Kovalev woulda been if he had beat ward...then crawford #2. Then undefeated STARS like spence and rigo, then maybe you can rank lomachenko or canelo or ggg 5th.


We get it, you support black fighters and discredit everyone else. Shit, you almost scored the fight to Broner last week and shit on Garcia's performance.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

941jeremy said:


> He's earned the high praise but didn't look very special last night it actually might have been his worst performance thus far.


he's being overhyped....he lost to salido. i don't care that he lost to salido, but lomachenko's fans are quick to point out salido was the bigger man and lomachenko only had 3 fights at the time...but losing to salido says lomachenko was not anywhere in the vicinity of smellling distance of the pfp listing and to me, he still isn't pfp top 10....and lomachencko was the bigger man against grj and nobody seems to care...in my opinion, lomachenko's win over grj is as meaningful as his loss to salido. that's just being fair and objective.

now, walters can be considered a big win too, but let's face it.... walters didn't want to be there. he was bitter and felt disrespected because he's the champ and he's making less than a third of lomachenko's salary!...of course walters didn't HAVE to take the fight...but he did so, he's to blame. but i still think the walters win is grossly overblown.

and lomachenko looked far from impressive last night...but if you didn't know what was actually happening in the ring, all the hype about his performance would make you would think he was the second coming of floyd and rjj...thing is, if marriaga could lump him up, make him miss the vast majority of his punches and give him a tussle, floyd woulda worked that body overtime made him miss more and dropped him on his ass...but hey, i understand, its about ratings and trying to drum up interest in a fighter with potential to go far...he's just not there yet.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> We get it, you support black fighters and discredit everyone else. Shit, you almost scored the fight to Broner last week and shit on Garcia's performance.


i scored the garcia-broner fight very similar to what two of the three judges did...so the judges are racist against non-black fighters too? everybody supports a fighter that happens to be black must be racist against non-blacks right? guess, what? i also think larry bird and john stockton were overrated...and alonzo mourning and allen iverson were great players, so maybe you have a point...


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> he's being overhyped....he lost to salido. i don't care that he lost to salido, but lomachenko's fans are quick to point out salido was the bigger man and lomachenko only had 3 fights at the time...but losing to salido says lomachenko was not anywhere in the vicinity of smellling distance of the pfp listing and to me, he still isn't pfp top 10....and lomachencko was the bigger man against grj and nobody seems to care...in my opinion, lomachenko's win over grj is as meaningful as his loss to salido. that's just being fair and objective.
> 
> now, walters can be considered a big win too, but let's face it.... walters didn't want to be there. he was bitter and felt disrespected because he's the champ and he's making less than a third of lomachenko's salary!...of course walters didn't HAVE to take the fight...but he did so, he's to blame. but i still think the walters win is grossly overblown.
> 
> and lomachenko looked far from impressive last night...but if you didn't know what was actually happening in the ring, all the hype about his performance would make you would think he was the second coming of floyd and rjj...thing is, if marriaga could lump him up, make him miss the vast majority of his punches and give him a tussle, floyd woulda worked that body overtime made him miss more and dropped him on his ass...but hey, i understand, its about ratings and trying to drum up interest in a fighter with potential to go far...he's just not there yet.


He might be slightly overhyped, boxing is hungry for a new phenom and he fits the bill. I think he'll meet the expectations but obviously I don't believe he's flawless. I get it though the commentators would have you believe that he can walk on water literally. The Salido fight came a few fights too soon, the victory of Russell was great but I'd like to see a rematch because it's widely known that Russell was very drained due to some miscommunication with a new trainer in camp, the victory of Walters is good on paper but overall an unsatisfying win due to everything working against Walters, yet and still Loma is a spectacular watch and I look forward to him cementing his legacy as a HOF boxer and possibly an ATG.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> he's being overhyped....he lost to salido. i don't care that he lost to salido, but lomachenko's fans are quick to point out salido was the bigger man and lomachenko only had 3 fights at the time...but losing to salido says lomachenko was not anywhere in the vicinity of smellling distance of the pfp listing and to me, he still isn't pfp top 10....and lomachencko was the bigger man against grj and nobody seems to care...in my opinion, lomachenko's win over grj is as meaningful as his loss to salido. that's just being fair and objective.
> 
> now, walters can be considered a big win too, but let's face it.... walters didn't want to be there. he was bitter and felt disrespected because he's the champ and he's making less than a third of lomachenko's salary!...of course walters didn't HAVE to take the fight...but he did so, he's to blame. but i still think the walters win is grossly overblown.
> 
> and lomachenko looked far from impressive last night...but if you didn't know what was actually happening in the ring, all the hype about his performance would make you would think he was the second coming of floyd and rjj...thing is, if marriaga could lump him up, make him miss the vast majority of his punches and give him a tussle, floyd woulda worked that body overtime made him miss more and dropped him on his ass...but hey, i understand, its about ratings and trying to drum up interest in a fighter with potential to go far...he's just not there yet.


What's your top 10 p4p look like?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> What's your top 10 p4p look like?


All black guys of course


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

It's very simple. If you don't know what is great about Lomachenko, you 100% do not know a fucking thing about boxing. It is VERY rare that I would say something like this, but we're talking about seeing his footwork and combinations and going "that's nothing special". His footwork is as good as ANY fighter that has ever lived. Full stop.

Now...he has flaws of course. His power is not much, he can be caught by shots that he shouldn't be caught by, he's not as good on the inside as someone like a peak PBF or Ward. But he is an outrageous talent.

If someone claimed to be a massive NFL fan and said that Brady was an average QB, everyone would laugh at them and rightly so. If someone claims to be a big fan of athletics/track&field and says that Bolt is nothing special...don't bother engaging with them.

If you're a "boxing fan" who has watched Lomachenko's 10 pro fights and you don't think he is anything special...you have no understanding of the sports technicalities. None. It's not even a difference of opinion, it's just utter ignorance being exposed.

I'll tell you who's a rubbish tennis player...Federer. Oh and that Michael Phelps is a run of the mill swimmer too.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Ogi said:


> I agree with you mayn, this european boi he terrible.
> 
> Them 5 gold medals he gots, you arleady know dey was for black fighters but they gave it to the white boii.
> 
> ...


Seen a couple of posts criticising him for "fighting bums" all of the criticism seems to come from Americans, jealousy tbh.

Really wanna see him fight Salido again and beat him comprehensively.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Oh he lost to Salido by having his nuts crushed for twelve roads... in his second pro fight, what a shit fighter. He's a bum evidently, Walters will KO him easily... Oh wait...


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, 5 gold medals and sht in the amateurs...no doubt pfp #1 in the amateurs...then turns pro and loses to Orlando fkin Salido!?!?!. That's a TRUE pfp #1, right? imagine andre ward losing to arthur abraham....you would been the FIRST to say: "on the basis of ward's LOSS to abraham, he deserves to be pfp #1!, ...and anybody who disagrees dksab!!" .


If he had lost to Abrham in his SECOND pro fight it wouldnt make a jot of difference.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's a shame Team Slick can't accept a fighter because he doesn't have enough melanin.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm tempted to ban you, that post was so bad.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> he's being overhyped....he lost to salido. i don't care that he lost to salido, but lomachenko's fans are quick to point out salido was the bigger man and lomachenko only had 3 fights at the time...but losing to salido says lomachenko was not anywhere in the vicinity of smellling distance of the pfp listing and to me, he still isn't pfp top 10....and lomachencko was the bigger man against grj and nobody seems to care...in my opinion, lomachenko's win over grj is as meaningful as his loss to salido. that's just being fair and objective.
> 
> now, walters can be considered a big win too, but let's face it.... walters didn't want to be there. he was bitter and felt disrespected because he's the champ and he's making less than a third of lomachenko's salary!...of course walters didn't HAVE to take the fight...but he did so, he's to blame. but i still think the walters win is grossly overblown.
> 
> and lomachenko looked far from impressive last night...but if you didn't know what was actually happening in the ring, all the hype about his performance would make you would think he was the second coming of floyd and rjj...thing is, if marriaga could lump him up, make him miss the vast majority of his punches and give him a tussle, floyd woulda worked that body overtime made him miss more and dropped him on his ass...but hey, i understand, its about ratings and trying to drum up interest in a fighter with potential to go far...he's just not there yet.


These are all boxing fans here. Your focused hate for Lomachenko is misplaced and it's a huge waste of your time to post novels at CHB about it. He's a good fighter.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

mr.tony's back with another alt it seems.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's very simple. If you don't know what is great about Lomachenko, you 100% do not know a fucking thing about boxing. It is VERY rare that I would say something like this, but we're talking about seeing his footwork and combinations and going "that's nothing special". His footwork is as good as ANY fighter that has ever lived. Full stop.
> 
> Now...he has flaws of course. His power is not much, he can be caught by shots that he shouldn't be caught by, he's not as good on the inside as someone like a peak PBF or Ward. But he is an outrageous talent.
> 
> ...


Agreed apart from the PBF on the inside part. Floyd actually got tagged a lot on the inside when he used to fight there, look at the Augustus fight.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

wow_junky said:


> What's your top 10 p4p look like?


1- ward
2- Crawford
3- Rigo
4- Spence
5- Canelo
6- Thurman
7- Erislandy Lara
8- GRJ
9- Mikey Garcia
10- GGG


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 1- ward
> 2- Crawford
> 3- Rigo
> 4- Spence
> ...


GRJ? Scraping the barrel there buddy


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 1- ward
> 2- Crawford
> 3- Rigo
> 4- Spence
> ...


So Spence gets in for one win over Brook, but Lomachenko doesn't for beating Russel Jr and Walters, and winning world titles at two weights?

EDIT: Missed GRJ. So you're just trolling. GRJ gets in for being a one weight world champion with 2 defences, but Loma doesn't get in for being a two weight champion who comfortably beat GRJ himself and did so in his 3rd pro fight. :lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> It's very simple. If you don't know what is great about Lomachenko, you 100% do not know a fucking thing about boxing. It is VERY rare that I would say something like this, but we're talking about seeing his footwork and combinations and going "that's nothing special". His footwork is as good as ANY fighter that has ever lived. Full stop.
> 
> Now...he has flaws of course. His power is not much, he can be caught by shots that he shouldn't be caught by, he's not as good on the inside as someone like a peak PBF or Ward. But he is an outrageous talent.
> 
> ...


Tennis and swimming... two sports for the masses...yes, indeedy.

Just do me a favor and explain what it is exactly that lomachenko has done to prove his specialness?

wtf has he accomplished in his career exactly that puts him at the top of the pfp rankings? give me some exactitudes and sht.

what makes him better than say, canelo alvarez?

why would he rank above andre ward?

i mean, ward won the super six, he ko'd chad dawson who at the time was a dominant lhw champ, and ward just ko'd kovalev in a fight people regarded as a battle to see who was pfp #1. so, to me, that's exactitudes for why ward is #1 pfp.

See, unlike you, i don't like to see hardworking, deserving guys be disrespected....and its fuckin disrespectful to put an UNPROVEN guy like lomachenko above those men... so, screw lomachenko and all his "talent"...when he actually DOES something, i'll give him credit...you gotta earn this...like the republicans say, "aint no handouts"...this aint affirmative action in reverse.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Tennis and swimming... two sports for the masses...yes, indeedy.
> 
> Just do me a favor and explain what it is exactly that lomachenko has done to prove his specialness?
> 
> ...


I don't have him at the top. I have Ward at the top. I was arguing against your post saying he is not a special talent and not even in the p4p top ten. A top ten where you have GRJ who got outclassed by Lomachenko in Loma's 3rd fight, when GRJ was 24-0. So you have a guy in there who Loma beat easily, who has less world title defences and who is a one weight champion, but you don't have the guy who beat him and who has titles at two weights and is one of the most decorated amateurs ever?

Yeah that makes no sense. It seems you have just taken a disliking to him based over the hype that surrounds him in some areas.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> So Spence gets in for one win over Brook, but Lomachenko doesn't for beating Russel Jr and Walters, and winning world titles at two weights?


first of all, spence is undefeated. secondly, spence emphatically destroyed brook and algieri...algieri was still a top contender who had never been stopped and brook was a borderline great fighter. i consider spence's accomplishments to be higher than lomachenko beating a smaller grj and walters quitting.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> I don't have him at the top. I have Ward at the top. I was arguing against your post saying he is not a special talent and not even in the p4p top ten. A top ten where you have GRJ who got outclassed by Lomachenko in Loma's 3rd fight, when GRJ was 24-0. So you have a guy in there who Loma beat easily, who has less world title defences and who is a one weight champion, but you don't have the guy who beat him and who has titles at two weights and is one of the most decorated amateurs ever?
> 
> Yeah that makes no sense. It seems you have just taken a disliking to him based over the hype that surrounds him in some areas.


so, based on your logic own, salido should be above lomachenko in the pfp rankings.. he beat lomachenko easily...and if you're gonna make excuses for lomachenko, there's excuses to be made all around....

look, i have no problem with lomachenko personally...seems like a nice, humble guy. i guess my biggest problem is how this sport is promoted and how some fighters get shtted on for no reason...

take walters for example. why did he only make 300K to lomachenko's 1M? how did he deserve that? he was the one who ko'd BOTH darchinyan and donaire!

how does espn put on the tv that crawford is #6 pfp...behind vasyl fkin lomachenko? nah, that's just wrong.

thank god tim bradley spoke up abot that disrespectful nonsense.

now, if loma had gone in there and blown the guy out, i'd be ok, maybe he deserves the hype...but he just looked like the bigger stronger man beating up a smaller, weaker rival. not like monster they try and make him out to be.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lomachenko is special, but he's not in my top 5 P4P.

He beats Berchelt and Corrales he's top 5...super feather. Of all time. 

And top 3 P4P today.

For now, he's on the Robert Guerrero path of winning belts without being the no.1 in the division. He's done it quickly, but so did Inoue and I still have him above Loma on my current P4P list.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> first of all, spence is undefeated. secondly, spence emphatically destroyed brook and algieri...algieri was still a top contender who had never been stopped and brook was a borderline great fighter. i consider spence's accomplishments to be higher than lomachenko beating a smaller grj and walters quitting.


Brook was in no way 'a borderline great fighter'.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall is a contender for WOAT poster


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Fuck off darnell


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lomachenko is special, but he's not in my top 5 P4P.
> 
> He beats Berchelt and Corrales he's top 5...super feather. Of all time.
> 
> ...


Or Humberto Soto path.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He's an excellent fighter, but there are excellent fighters all over right now. He has lost to the best fighter he has fought and until he beats a fellow P4P talent around his weight he'll never live up to the hype. Leonard did it, Whitaker did it, Delahoya did it, Jones Jr did it, etc.

Big Lomachenko fan as he is a wonderful talent, but i'm just keeping it 100.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 1- ward
> 2- Crawford
> 3- Rigo
> 4- Spence
> ...


Remove GRJ and Lara add Kovalev and Lomachenko. Although p4p is subjective it's nearly impossible to make a case for Lara and Russell


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It's a shame Team Slick can't accept a fighter because he doesn't have enough melanin.


Recently on youtube comments and the boxing channels like "DontaesBoxingNation" It looks like most of the GGG hate is moving to Loma now. They are now even starting the "He only fights bums" and the "He needs to fight Crawford" angles as well. Looks like Loma is next in line to be on team Slicks most hated list... Havent seen much of it on this site, but greasydiscoball looks to have tried to kick it off here.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys do know that Shinydiscoball correctly scored Wladimir-Jennings for Jennings right?

What do you people know?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Or Humberto Soto path.


There's lots of examples. Lomachenko should be above it all really, but it's not his fault. If he was with someone else these fights would happen...but the Walters fight wouldn't have.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Medicine said:


> Recently on youtube comments and the boxing channels like "DontaesBoxingNation" It looks like most of the GGG hate is moving to Loma now. They are now even starting the "He only fights bums" and the "He needs to fight Crawford" angles as well. Looks like Loma is next in line to be on team Slicks most hated list... Havent seen much of it on this site, but greasydiscoball looks to have tried to kick it off here.


Racism really.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Medicine said:


> Recently on youtube comments and the boxing channels like "DontaesBoxingNation" It looks like most of the GGG hate is moving to Loma now. They are now even starting the "He only fights bums" and the "He needs to fight Crawford" angles as well. Looks like Loma is next in line to be on team Slicks most hated list... Havent seen much of it on this site, but greasydiscoball looks to have tried to kick it off here.


To be fair the "Team Non Blacks" have been siding with every top non black fighter since Pavlik and Lemieux days, both sets of fans are cunts lol


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 1- ward
> 2- Crawford
> 3- Rigo
> 4- Spence
> ...


:rofl


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Brook was in no way 'a borderline great fighter'.


nonsense...brooks was/is a very special talent...and he can still make waves despite the ggg and spence losses. i give him a good chance to beat thurman.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

941jeremy said:


> Remove GRJ and Lara add Kovalev and Lomachenko. Although p4p is subjective it's nearly impossible to make a case for Lara and Russell


no...kovalev is about #15 and lomachenko about #16...after roman gonzalez, anthony joshua, danny garcia and a few others.

as for lara, think he's one of the most technically brilliant fighters i've ever seen..and resourceful with a high iq. yeah, he has flaws too.....but i enjoy watching him more than practically any other fighter.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Lomachenko is special, but he's not in my top 5 P4P.
> 
> He beats Berchelt and Corrales he's top 5...super feather. Of all time.
> 
> ...


how's he #3 pfp and still not in the top 5 pfp?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say Loma is P4P no.1 yet. 

Ward is for me based on achievements and dominance and I dont like Ward.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> how's he #3 pfp and still not in the top 5 pfp?


Please re-read the post.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> You guys do know that Shinydiscoball correctly scored Wladimir-Jennings for Jennings right?
> 
> What do you people know?





A.C.S said:


> To be fair the "Team Non Blacks" have been siding with every top non black fighter since Pavlik and Lemieux days, both sets of fans are cunts lol


what do you know? ...you mean non-blacks can be racist too? never even heard of such a thing.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Please re-read the post.


wait...you meant top 5 pfp OF ALL TIME???????....motherfucker are you really saying what i think you're saying?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Recently on youtube comments and the boxing channels like "DontaesBoxingNation" It looks like most of the GGG hate is moving to Loma now. They are now even starting the "He only fights bums" and the "He needs to fight Crawford" angles as well. Looks like Loma is next in line to be on team Slicks most hated list... Havent seen much of it on this site, but greasydiscoball looks to have tried to kick it off here.


how exactly am i racist?....go ahead and spell it out for me. You can't because you know you're fulla sht. saying loma is overhyped is not racist...you people look for racism everywhere it's not.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> You guys do know that Shinydiscoball correctly scored Wladimir-Jennings for Jennings right?
> 
> What do you people know?


yeah, i scored it the way i saw it...you wanna tell me you never scored a fight wrong? ....not that i think i was wrong...jennings landed more punches. but the thing with boxing is it's subjective.... seems like wlad's reputation counted for more than jennings body punches, because nobody knew who jennings was.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So this ****** isn't an alt, he's just that stupid?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> I wouldn't say Loma is P4P no.1 yet.
> 
> Ward is for me based on achievements and dominance and I dont like Ward.


hmm....you don't like ward. i wonder what possible reason there could be for that...maybe it's ward's unpleasant and totally obnoxious personality?....yeah, that must be it...couldn't be any other reason, right?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, i scored it the way i saw it...you wanna tell me you never scored a fight wrong? ....not that i think i was wrong...jennings landed more punches. but the thing with boxing is it's subjective.... seems like wlad's reputation counted for more than jennings body punches, because nobody knew who jennings was.


Did I say it was wrong?

Edit: You're a complete and utter moron btw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> hmm....you don't like ward. i wonder what possible reason there could be for that...maybe it's ward's unpleasant and totally obnoxious personality?....yeah, that must be it...couldn't be any other reason, right?


Most European fight fans dislike Ward because of how he conducted himself in the Super 6 (not travelling)


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, based on your logic own, salido should be above lomachenko in the pfp rankings.. he beat lomachenko easily...


Nope...and no he didn't. I said a combined level...you have GRJ ahead based off less achievements AND a H2H loss. I don't put Loma in the top 5 on achievements...on ability...yeah. Justify GRJ being ahead of Loma.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> hmm....you don't like ward. i wonder what possible reason there could be for that...maybe it's ward's unpleasant and totally obnoxious personality?....yeah, that must be it...couldn't be any other reason, right?


Nah I find his fighting style incredibly dull. He also comes across as a bit of a diva but given I like Mayweather the diva stuff obviously not too big an issue.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So this ****** isn't an alt, he's just that stupid?


Sounds like Oneshot if Oneshot took his meds.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Most European fight fans dislike Ward because of how he conducted himself in the Super 6 (not travelling)


I'm not gonna lie that really didnt help, I still think he's have won it anyway mind you but it would have been interested to see how he did fighting away from America.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Most European fight fans dislike Ward because of how he conducted himself in the Super 6 (not travelling)


I think that criticism comes from most fight fans not just European ones. I mean, it's a legitimate criticism. Generally I don't think European fight fans dislike Ward more than fans from any other country.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wait...you meant top 5 pfp OF ALL TIME???????....motherfucker are you really saying what i think you're saying?


No, I'm not saying what you think I'm saying.

What is clear though is that you cannot read, have no analytical ability in the slightest, and are generally thick as pigshit.

End your own life. Thanks.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Most European fight fans dislike Ward because of how he conducted himself in the Super 6 (not travelling)


Spurious. 'Most European fight fans'. What does this even mean?

I have Ward no.1 P4P, as do most European fight fans that ain't stupid I bet.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Spurious. 'Most European fight fans'. What does this even mean?
> 
> I have Ward no.1 P4P, as do most European fight fans that ain't stupid I bet.


You're the minority here, maybe that's why you're not quite understanding.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You're the minority here, maybe that's why you're not quite understanding.


Or rather your terminology was baseless and too broad to be an accurate observation.

I understand just fine. What YOU mean is 'the European posters I see here on CHB world forum don't like Ward because he didn't travel in the super six'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Or rather your terminology was baseless and too broad to be an accurate observation.
> 
> I understand just fine. What YOU mean is 'the European posters I see here on CHB world forum don't like Ward because he didn't travel in the super six'.


Other forums as well. I've only been on here a few years, well after the Super 6's completion.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

scorpion said:


> mr.tony's back with another alt it seems.


Wrong. The op's post is pretty stupid, and seems to be bordering on trolling, but Lomachenko definitely isn't w/o flaws. He's being anointed way too early. I mean, his most impressive attribute, his footwork, is indeed impressive, but even when he does one of his matrix moves, he seldom lands anything significant behind it...just a few soft touches, none of which hurt his opponent.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's very simple. If you don't know what is great about Lomachenko, you 100% do not know a fucking thing about boxing. It is VERY rare that I would say something like this, but we're talking about seeing his footwork and combinations and going "that's nothing special". His footwork is as good as ANY fighter that has ever lived. Full stop.
> 
> Now...he has flaws of course. His power is not much, he can be caught by shots that he shouldn't be caught by, he's not as good on the inside as someone like a peak PBF or Ward. But he is an outrageous talent.
> 
> ...


Well said...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> Nope...and no he didn't. I said a combined level...you have GRJ ahead based off less achievements AND a H2H loss. I don't put Loma in the top 5 on achievements...on ability...yeah. Justify GRJ being ahead of Loma.


Jhonny González is a living legend


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> no...kovalev is about #15 and lomachenko about #16...after roman gonzalez, anthony joshua, danny garcia and a few others.
> 
> as for lara, think he's one of the most technically brilliant fighters i've ever seen..and resourceful with a high iq. yeah, he has flaws too.....but i enjoy watching him more than practically any other fighter.


Lara is THE biggest myth in boxing. You are a window-licker


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Marriaga is a solid fighter. If he landed sneaky shots here and there it was because he has great timing and Loma isn't infallible, not because Loma has some glaring weakness.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenko is special. He shouldn't be p4p #1 atm though. Ward vs Kovalev decided that. Also Crawford himself is proving to be pretty good. I'm not even a fan of his, but he keeps dominating these divisions and he might become the only undisputed champ on boxing this month.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It's a shame Team Slick can't accept a fighter because he doesn't have enough melanin.


It's sad black fans are the only ones who ever get accused of this. Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cubans, British and Russians support the hell out of their fighters, and I respect that. I can't speak for the OP, but you decided to make him the representative of a whole race. So I can say that I like a certain style of fighter. I like thinkers and I also like brash guys outside the ring.

Shit my favorite UFC fighters currently (not counting washed up Anderson Silva) are McGregor, Wonder Boy and Jon Jones in that order.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

mrtony80 said:


> Wrong. The op's post is pretty stupid, and seems to be bordering on trolling, but Lomachenko definitely isn't w/o flaws. He's being anointed way too early. I mean, his most impressive attribute, his footwork, is indeed impressive, but even when he does one of his matrix moves, he seldom lands anything significant behind it...just a few soft touches, none of which hurt his opponent.


i actually agree with the last two-thirds of your post...that's kinda how i saw it too..i MUST be pretty stupid if you and me saw it the same way.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's sad black fans are the only ones who ever get accused of this. Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cubans, British and Russians support the hell out of their fighters, and I respect that. I can't speak for the OP, but you decided to make him the representative of a whole race. So I can say that I like a certain style of fighter. I like thinkers and I also like brash guys outside the ring.
> 
> Shit my favorite UFC fighters currently (not counting washed up Anderson Silva) are McGregor, Wonder Boy and Jon Jones in that order.


The OP does not represent black fans, but he does represent a small few who can sometimes be the loudest ones in the room. He made it clear in his post that he see's Loma as a "White hype" and only being praised because he is in fact White. Like i said, he is the first one on this site to bash Loma like that. Youtube does in fact have quite a lot of "Pro Black" boxing channels and they seem to always go after the non black fighters who are receiving praise. With that said, there are also flat out Anti Black boxing fans as well, I could understand people not liking Floyd or Broner due to the cockyness but when they are shitting on guys like Spence, Porter, Davis ect. then there is no excuse being that these are some of the nicest well spoken guys in boxing and are very entertaining while in the ring as well.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> It's sad black fans are the only ones who ever get accused of this. Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cubans, British and Russians support the hell out of their fighters, and I respect that. I can't speak for the OP, but you decided to make him the representative of a whole race. So I can say that I like a certain style of fighter. I like thinkers and I also like brash guys outside the ring.
> 
> Shit my favorite UFC fighters currently (not counting washed up Anderson Silva) are McGregor, Wonder Boy and Jon Jones in that order.


don't know if you're black, but if you are, it's sad when black people feel they have to prove that just because they're black doesn't mean they have to favor a black fighter...and as far as me "representing the whole race," i think 99.99% of black people who knew or cared about boxing would agree that it's a slap in the face for a relatively unproven guy like lomachenko to be ranked #1 pfp above ward, terrence crawford, spence, thurman and a whole lotta other guys who have done far more in the sport...very reminiscent of the cooney-holmes situation way back.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> how exactly am i racist?....go ahead and spell it out for me. You can't because you know you're fulla sht. saying loma is overhyped is not racist...you people look for racism everywhere it's not.


"boxing is so starved or a white or euro or any thing other than an african american or afro latino start...it's fkin pathetic."

I will take your word for it that you are not a racist, but lets be for real, comments like the one above can lead people to think you are.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Marriaga is a solid fighter. If he landed sneaky shots here and there it was because he has great timing and Loma isn't infallible, not because Loma has some glaring weakness.


after the fight loma admitted his glaring weaknesses...specifically his inadequate defense...bottomline, he's far from a great, special fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> after the fight loma admitted his glaring weaknesses...specifically his inadequate defense...bottomline, he's far from a great, special fighter.


He's not far from special because he demonstrates incredible skill against top opponents with a very short time in pro boxing after a historic amateur career. He is objectively statistically special.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> "boxing is so starved or a white or euro or any thing other than an african american or afro latino start...it's fkin pathetic."
> 
> I will take your word for it that you are not a racist, but lets be for real, comments like the one above can lead people to think you are.


so, you're saying it's not true....boxing is not starved for a white, euro, non-black star...is that what you're telling me? that my perceptions are wrong and that they statement i made is false? please come out and say that it's not true and that boxing doesn't care what color a fighter is...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> No, I'm not saying what you think I'm saying.
> 
> What is clear though is that you cannot read, have no analytical ability in the slightest, and are generally thick as pigshit.
> 
> End your own life. Thanks.


i've given you two chances to explain your comments...i'm starting to wonder if even you know what you're talking about.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i actually agree with the last two-thirds of your post...that's kinda how i saw it too..i MUST be pretty stupid if you and me saw it the same way.


Your criticism of him in your opening post is either greatly exaggerated because of what you said, or because of the way you said it...I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> He's not far from special because he demonstrates incredible skill against top opponents with a very short time in pro boxing after a historic amateur career. He is objectively statistically special.


OK, let's break this down:

- lost to salido, a guy he hand-picked because salido is a slow, sloppy guy with bad defense.

- beat a smaller grj who had the time had never been tested.

- walters quit after a half-assed effort

- marriaga made him miss the vast majority of his punches and lumped him up good...

sorry, but i don't see the specialness.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Regarding Lomachenko getting more attention because he's white...it stands to reason that would happen, being that white fighters at his caliber are a rarity. It's like the Jeremy Lin situation. People were accusing him of getting too much attention for doing the same thing black players were doing, but come on...he's Asian and from Harvard putting up those numbers. Of course he's going to get more attention because it's so rare. Non existent, actually.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Nah I find his fighting style incredibly dull. He also comes across as a bit of a diva but given I like Mayweather the diva stuff obviously not too big an issue.


yeah, that ktfo of kovalev was real dull...lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> *Regarding Lomachenko getting more attention because he's white...it stands to reason that would happen, being that white fighters at his caliber are a rarity. * It's like the Jeremy Lin situation. People were accusing him of getting too much attention for doing the same thing black players were doing, but come on...he's Asian and from Harvard putting up those numbers. Of course he's going to get more attention because it's so rare. Non existent, actually.


This is ridiculous.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

mrtony80 said:


> Regarding Lomachenko getting more attention because he's white...it stands to reason that would happen, being that white fighters at his caliber are a rarity. It's like the Jeremy Lin situation. People were accusing him of getting too much attention for doing the same thing black players were doing, but come on...he's Asian and from Harvard putting up those numbers. Of course he's going to get more attention because it's so rare. Non existent, actually.


so, again, please explain how my comments in my original post make me a racist...

I'm "racist" for POINTING OUT what you basically just stated? blame the messenger and call him racist to ease your conscience?

it makes as much sense as you getting mad at the nutrition facts on the label of your favorite high sodium snack.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, you're saying it's not true....boxing is not starved for a white, euro, non-black star...is that what you're telling me? that my perceptions are wrong and that they statement i made is false? please come out and say that it's not true and that boxing doesn't care what color a fighter is...


Why would boxing be STARVED for a white,euro or non black star? klitschko dominated the heavyweight seen for over a decade, Canelo is now the biggest cash cow in boxing. GGG is one of the most popular fighters in the boxing world, Behind Floyd the next biggest cash cows at the time were an Asian and a Hispanic. Sure, I could see this being the case in the 80's and 90's but there have been plenty of non black boxing stars in the 00's and 10's.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Did I say it was wrong?
> 
> Edit: You're a complete and utter moron btw.


so, why did you bring up a fight from years ago?...to show everbody i don't follow the crowd, huh?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Why would boxing be STARVED for a white,euro or non black star? klitschko dominated the heavyweight seen for over a decade, Canelo is now the biggest cash cow in boxing. GGG is one of the most popular fighters in the boxing world, Behind Floyd the next biggest cash cows at the time were an Asian and a Hispanic. Sure, I could see this being the case in the 80's and 90's but there have been plenty of non black boxing stars in the 00's and 10's.


so, it's not true then? boxing doesn't give a DARN what color a fighter is! Boxing is color-blind and ALL fighters get the same level of adulation if they're good, NO MATTER WHERE THE HELL THEY COME FROM AND WHAT THEIR ORIGINS.... right?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, again, please explain how my comments in my original post make me a racist...
> 
> I'm "racist" for POINTING OUT what you basically just stated? blame the messenger and call him racist to ease your conscience?
> 
> it makes as much sense as you getting mad at the nutrition facts on the label of your favorite high sodium snack.


I didn't say you were racist, though. Your opening post was a bit of hyperbole...I gave a more objective opinion. I.e., our views on Lomachenko are in the same ballpark, but you state yours like you have an agenda against the guy...I don't.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, it's not true then? boxing doesn't give a DARN what color a fighter is! Boxing is color-blind and ALL fighters get the same level of adulation if they're good, NO MATTER WHERE THE HELL THEY COME FROM AND WHAT THEIR ORIGINS.... right?


Here's the deal, someone has to be very blind to pretend racism does not exist in boxing. people from different ethnic backgrounds are going to see things different then the others. It is what it is.

My suggestion is that next time you wan't to criticize Loma, leave out the White/Eruo comments. As you can see, this thread has turned into a race discussion and you are getting heat for it. The racial stuff has been a plague on this site for years now, and I will also personally take responsibility for participating in these discussions over the years and I will also admit that I have in the past unfairly labeled posters like BBall as a racist for criticizing non black fighters, but clearly I don't want that type of stuff to continue. One positive thing I have seen out of this Mayweather/McGregor circus is how boxing fans are coming together a bit, some of the biggest Mayweather haters on this site are cheering for him to Kick this MMA clowns ass and shut up these MMA idiots.

You are not a racist, I do feel that you do however support black fighters(which is fine) and It seems that you think a lot of these non blacks are being praised when they shouldn't, i think it can be the case sometimes however it is not the case when it comes to Loma and most of this site agrees.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Here's the deal, someone has to be very blind to pretend racism does not exist in boxing. people from different ethnic backgrounds are going to see things different then the others. It is what it is.
> 
> My suggestion is that next time you wan't to criticize Loma, leave out the White/Eruo comments. As you can see, this thread has turned into a race discussion and you are getting heat for it. The racial stuff has been a plague on this site for years now, and I will also personally take responsibility for participating in these discussions over the years and I will also admit that I have in the past unfairly labeled posters like BBall as a racist for criticizing non black fighters, but clearly I don't want that type of stuff to continue. One positive thing I have seen out of this Mayweather/McGregor circus is how boxing fans are coming together a bit, some of the biggest Mayweather haters on this site are cheering for him to Kick this MMA clowns ass and shut up these MMA idiots.
> 
> You are not a racist, I do feel that you do however support black fighters(which is fine) and It seems that you think a lot of these non blacks are being praised when they shouldn't, i think it can be the case sometimes however it is not the case when it comes to Loma and most of this site agrees.


well, the thing is, i don't really care if people agree or not....i saw where espn showed picture of terrence crawford with the caption "#6 pfp"...did you or anybody on this site make a post about how fked up that was and how disrespectful that was to bud? not just because bud was ranked below lomachenko, but WHO ELSE is more deserving than bud of the #2 spot?

but obviously y'all don't give a sht if it's bud being dissed ...and it's OK, but don't expect me to give a sht if people on this site think i'm racist cause i didn't jump on the lomachenko bandwagon.

the thing is, we ALL know, if walters was a WHITE GUY from eastern europe and lomachenko was a BLACK JAMAICAN, walters woulda made three times as much as loma and nobody would have a problem with it

...and if floyd had said "i refuse to get tested for PEDs for the pac fight", he woulda been stripped of his title, cussed out by the media and he woulda gone to jail!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> The OP does not represent black fans, but he does represent a small few who can sometimes be the loudest ones in the room. He made it clear in his post that he see's Loma as a "White hype" and only being praised because he is in fact White. Like i said, he is the first one on this site to bash Loma like that. Youtube does in fact have quite a lot of "Pro Black" boxing channels and they seem to always go after the non black fighters who are receiving praise. With that said, there are also flat out Anti Black boxing fans as well, I could understand people not liking Floyd or Broner due to the cockyness but when they are shitting on guys like Spence, Porter, Davis ect. then there is no excuse being that these are some of the nicest well spoken guys in boxing and are very entertaining while in the ring as well.


Yep. @bballchump11 I don't mind if OP ranks Loma low because of his comparative achievements, I agree Ward should be #1 P4P but to denigrate him by calling him white hype, well, thats just stupid prejudice, something that you are well above.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

mrtony80 said:


> I didn't say you were racist, though. Your opening post was a bit of hyperbole...I gave a more objective opinion. I.e., our views on Lomachenko are in the same ballpark, but you state yours like you have an agenda against the guy...I don't.


i have no agenda against the guy personally...i know a lotta russians and a lotta them are nice people. he seems like a decent, simple dude. i have a probllem with the fact that he's a good fighter with some outstanding technical abilities and very average in other departments and still gets forced down our throats like he's a pfp atg...and the only reason he's hyped up is because we had a few decades of floyd and rjj and certain people are desperate for one of theirs to matter.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

rjjfan said:


> Yep. @bballchump11 I don't mind if OP ranks Loma low because of his comparative achievements, I agree Ward should be #1 P4P but to denigrate him by calling him white hype, well, thats just stupid prejudice, something that you are well above.


so, espn and others ranking loma #1 pfp is not part of the white hype?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This thread is shit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, espn and others ranking loma #1 pfp is not part of the white hype?


How did you not understand flea mans post.

If......he beats the oppostion named then he will be in the 'top 5 super feathers of all time' plus 'P4P top 3 as of today'.

Your not helping your 'cause' by appearing braindead and unable to understand basic sentancing.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, it's not true then? boxing doesn't give a DARN what color a fighter is! Boxing is color-blind and ALL fighters get the same level of adulation if they're good, NO MATTER WHERE THE HELL THEY COME FROM AND WHAT THEIR ORIGINS.... right?


The richest boxer on the planet who was widely and rightly called the p4p 1 was Mayweather. The most celebrated fighters of the past 20 years are probably RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather. The most celebrated fighter ever is Ali. The most famous heavyweight of the past 35 years is Tyson. Very good fighters like Calzaghe were actually dismissed by lots of Americans, so yeah being from Europe often works against a fighter in terms of earning respect.

When Broner came on the scene he was being hyped up as the next Mayweather. Anthony Joshua is a much bigger star than Tyson Fury was. Now none of this has anything to do with the colour of these fighters' skin. Joshua gets more love because he is an exciting KO merchant and people love that. RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather were celebrated for being fucking brilliant. But to suggest that the media or boxing fraternity give more love to white, European fighters is laughably wrong.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> well, the thing is, i don't really care if people agree or not....i saw where espn showed picture of terrence crawford with the caption "#6 pfp"...did you or anybody on this site make a post about how fked up that was and how disrespectful that was to bud? not just because bud was ranked below lomachenko, but WHO ELSE is more deserving than bud of the #2 spot?
> 
> but obviously y'all don't give a sht if it's bud being dissed ...and it's OK, but don't expect me to give a sht if people on this site think i'm racist cause i didn't jump on the lomachenko bandwagon.
> 
> ...


This is just getting stupid now. Somebody put this guy in the "Insane SJW examples of microagressions" thread.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i've given you two chances to explain your comments...i'm starting to wonder if even you know what you're talking about.


Funny, because everyone else is thinking that of you.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> well, the thing is, i don't really care if people agree or not....i saw where espn showed picture of terrence crawford with the caption "#6 pfp"...did you or anybody on this site make a post about how fked up that was and how disrespectful that was to bud? not just because bud was ranked below lomachenko, but WHO ELSE is more deserving than bud of the #2 spot?
> 
> but obviously y'all don't give a sht if it's bud being dissed ...and it's OK, but don't expect me to give a sht if people on this site think i'm racist cause i didn't jump on the lomachenko bandwagon.
> 
> ...


What utter rubbish, in a thread with some if the worst posts on boxing I've seen in years(yours) this one is the worst.

Floyd would've gone to jail would he? Fuck off.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

The idea that white Europeans earn more in boxing is arguably the most stupid comment written on this forum. Here is a list of the 5 highest earning fights ever...not one of them features a white European. All of them feature a black American.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/5-highest-grossing-boxing-fights-9821787

Here is a list of the highest earners ever in the sport. One of the top ten is white and European, five are black American.

http://www.foxnewspoint.com/top-10-highest-paid-boxers-in-the-world-2017/

Here is a list of the 18 biggest pay days in the history of boxing...not a SINGLE white European fighter features in any of the top 18. Black American fighters feature in 15 of the top 18, and 8 of the fights were all black, American contests.

http://www.therichest.com/sports/boxing-sports/18-of-the-absolute-biggest-paydays-for-boxers/

Here is a list of the biggest ever endorsement deals in sports. Of the top 15 highest endorsement deals ever...5 are white Europeans, and 8 are black Americans. :lol: Of the top ten, 2 are white Europeans and 6 are black Americans. The top 3...all black Americans.

http://www.totalsportek.com/money/biggest-endorsement-deals-sports-history/

Yeah sport really doesn't reward black Americans, it's always looking to make white Europeans the best paid and boxing sure is a great example of that too. atsch


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> The idea that white Europeans earn more in boxing is arguably the most stupid comment written on this forum. Here is a list of the 5 highest earning fights ever...not one of them features a white European. All of them feature a black American.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/5-highest-grossing-boxing-fights-9821787
> 
> ...


When Strike strikes it really is a thing of beauty. Remind me never to get into an argument with him on here. :help


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> The idea that white Europeans earn more in boxing is arguably the most stupid comment written on this forum. Here is a list of the 5 highest earning fights ever...not one of them features a white European. All of them feature a black American.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/5-highest-grossing-boxing-fights-9821787
> 
> ...


Because the black fighters are better.
Eastern European/white fighters still earn more proportional to their ability than black fighters.

Shinydiscoball is probably too retarded to come up with that comeback, so I am making it for him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> OK, let's break this down:
> 
> - lost to salido, a guy he hand-picked because salido is a slow, sloppy guy with bad defense.


Salido is a top fighter. Loma picked him to try and break the record for fewest fights before winning a world title. It was a competitive loss in which Loma had several disadvantages. Salido doesn't have "bad defense", he's simply an inside fighter who rolls with punches.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> - beat a smaller grj who had the time had never been tested.


Less than a year later GRJ was beating up Gonzales. Unless you think he dramatically improved and suddenly jumped up in class in mere months, GRJ was a top fighter in the division.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> - walters quit after a half-assed effort


That's not all you can say about the fight. Look up any boxing publication and they were calling Lomachenko-Walters one of the best fights to be made in boxing. Walters quit because he couldn't do a damn thing to Lomachenko. Dominating an accomplished skilled fighter at the top of your division is all you can do to establish your elite status. And that's exactly what he did. He toyed with a top fighter.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> - marriaga made him miss the vast majority of his punches and lumped him up good..


Yeah, no. Lomachenko thoroughly outboxed him. "Lumped him up" he did not. He landed some punches because this is boxing and Marriaga is a top contender.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> sorry, but i don't see the specialness.


It's not up to whether you see it or not. You could be blindfolded, the fact that he had a historic amateur career and won a title in 3 fights and another a few fights later means he is objectively, statistically, special. He is different, well above average, elite. And if you weren't blindfolded (by bias) you could see that the skills he uses in the ring are not commonplace. His resume is still accruing but there's no question that right now he's a top fighter. Unless you want to list the host of fighters you think are above him.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> His resume is still accruing but there's no question that right now he's a top fighter. *Unless you want to list the host of fighters you think are above him.*


He already has, and it included Gary Russel Jr. :lol: And it also had Spence Jr in there, who he said had greater accomplishments. Ironically one of his reasons was that Spence beat Brook and that in one of Loma's best wins Walters quit. Hmm...but the Brook win doesn't suffer from Brook quitting. :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> OK, let's break this down:
> 
> - lost to salido, a guy he hand-picked because salido is a slow, sloppy guy with bad defense.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I like.

A balanced view.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> He already has, and it included Gary Russel Jr. :lol: And it also had Spence Jr in there, who he said had greater accomplishments. Ironically one of his reasons was that Spence beat Brook and that in one of Loma's best wins Walters quit. Hmm...but the Brook win doesn't suffer from Brook quitting. :lol:


Haha what. This is reminiscent of ESB


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, that ktfo of kovalev was real dull...lol


He's been in two supposedly "exciting" fights, his fight with Kovalev and his KO of Dawson, his constant low blowing of Kovalev and Ko'ing a drained as fuck Dawson is not entertaining. The guy is more like Hopkins than Mayweather and his whole style is to bend the rules in his favour. Sorry if my outlook isnt the same as you, hes still P4P based on the fact he won the fight against Kovalev, still doesn't mean I have to like him.

I know where you're going with this and if I'm right you are a sad pathetic little man,


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenko is special. He shouldn't be p4p #1 atm though. Ward vs Kovalev decided that. Also Crawford himself is proving to be pretty good. I'm not even a fan of his, but he keeps dominating these divisions and he might become the only undisputed champ on boxing this month.


You're not a bud fan? Why?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're not a bud fan? Why?


He used to bore me inside and outside the wrong and anointed too quickly by beating a bloated midget in Gamboa.

He's been proving my wrong big-time since


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Strike said:


> The richest boxer on the planet who was widely and rightly called the p4p 1 was Mayweather. The most celebrated fighters of the past 20 years are probably RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather. The most celebrated fighter ever is Ali. The most famous heavyweight of the past 35 years is Tyson. Very good fighters like Calzaghe were actually dismissed by lots of Americans, so yeah being from Europe often works against a fighter in terms of earning respect.
> 
> When Broner came on the scene he was being hyped up as the next Mayweather. Anthony Joshua is a much bigger star than Tyson Fury was. Now none of this has anything to do with the colour of these fighters' skin. Joshua gets more love because he is an exciting KO merchant and people love that. RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather were celebrated for being fucking brilliant. But to suggest that the media or boxing fraternity give more love to white, European fighters is laughably wrong.


Four Kings: 75% black American. :lol:


----------



## ciize09 (May 16, 2015)

friendly reminder that you thought Broner would destroy Mikey


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

OP what did you really expect starting a thread as bad as this, even if you're not a fan of the guy pretty much everything you are saying is just objectively wrong.

I'm not going to pile on because everyone else already is but it's quite a shocker


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Because the black fighters are better.
> Eastern European/white fighters still earn more proportional to their ability than black fighters.
> 
> Shinydiscoball is probably too retarded to come up with that comeback, so I am making it for him.


i don't always feel the need to state the obvious...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> He's been in two supposedly "exciting" fights, his fight with Kovalev and his KO of Dawson, his constant low blowing of Kovalev and Ko'ing a drained as fuck Dawson is not entertaining. The guy is more like Hopkins than Mayweather and his whole style is to bend the rules in his favour. Sorry if my outlook isnt the same as you, hes still P4P based on the fact he won the fight against Kovalev, still doesn't mean I have to like him.
> 
> I know where you're going with this and if I'm right you are a sad pathetic little man,


yeah, yeah, i know...he's just like mayweather, always breaking the rules and fighting dirty and sht....and he doesn't like to travel. who WOULDN'T hate a guy like that? i take back everything i said earlier. you have entirely valid and justifiable reasons for hating ward, sir.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> This is just getting stupid now. Somebody put this guy in the "Insane SJW examples of microagressions" thread.


now, i'm a sjw for standing up for crawford AND a racist for not jumping on lomchenko bandwagon...wtf..sometimes y'all just need to make up your mind.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> The richest boxer on the planet who was widely and rightly called the p4p 1 was Mayweather. The most celebrated fighters of the past 20 years are probably RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather. The most celebrated fighter ever is Ali. The most famous heavyweight of the past 35 years is Tyson. Very good fighters like Calzaghe were actually dismissed by lots of Americans, so yeah being from Europe often works against a fighter in terms of earning respect.
> 
> When Broner came on the scene he was being hyped up as the next Mayweather. Anthony Joshua is a much bigger star than Tyson Fury was. Now none of this has anything to do with the colour of these fighters' skin. Joshua gets more love because he is an exciting KO merchant and people love that. RJJ, Hopkins and Mayweather were celebrated for being fucking brilliant. But to suggest that the media or boxing fraternity give more love to white, European fighters is laughably wrong.


really don't know how to begin answering this nonsense...i guess the best way to is remind folks that back when shane mosley was pfp #1, he still wasn't getting the big money fights...and there was an article by a well known boxing writer who said that what shane needed to do to make himself more marketable, was to stop being such a nice guy and become more of a villain ...like mayweather...take on a very hateful, unlikeable, arrogant persona like zab judah or a young ali....then "fans" would throng to watch his fights....in other words, being a well-spoken and upstanding representative of the sport like delahoya was trying to be or like pac or jmm were, was working against him.... you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i think the sport of boxing does it self a disservice when we elevate guys with normal abilities to elite status.


Bogotazo said:


> Salido is a top fighter. Loma picked him to try and break the record for fewest fights before winning a world title. It was a competitive loss in which Loma had several disadvantages. Salido doesn't have "bad defense", he's simply an inside fighter who rolls with punches.
> 
> Less than a year later GRJ was beating up Gonzales. Unless you think he dramatically improved and suddenly jumped up in class in mere months, GRJ was a top fighter in the division.
> 
> ...


salido was a cherrypick because loma felt he was over the hill, plodding and easy to hit. The problem was, salido is also a bigger guy and loma doesn't have a big punch...so, loma's pressure style didn't serve him well coming TOWARDS the bigger, harder-punching and aggressive fighter (think, frazier-foreman)...loma's people learned that he has a huge advantage picking on smaller guys (GRJ, marriaga) because he's technically better and the size advantage allows him to overpower them. however, when loma fights another guy who is bigger than him ,a volume puncher with power and pressure, loma's gonna get chewed up...a lot of us thought walters was the guy. walters was never a big pressure guy, but his other attributes seemed enough... nobody knew walters was such a headcase.

As for GRJ beating gonzales, i don't understand your argument....lomachenko went from losing to salido to beating GRJ in his next fight...a couple of fights later, loma is being ranked pfp by you and other folks....did loma improve that dramatically in such a short time? the fact is: GRJ was a top TALENT....not a proven top fighter. GRJ lacked experience against top fighters...losing to lomachenko lit a fire under GRJ, the same way i suspect losing to salido lit a fire under lomachenko.

the thing about lomachenko's amateur career is, yes, his record is pretty amazing...but the things that make a great amateur don't necessarily make a great professional. Yeah, somethings will translate well....his ability to control distance, his punch selection, his footwork..all excellent. but he's gonna have problems with his pressure style because he doesn't have a lot of power...all he's doing is making it easy for the real power hitters to find him...secondly, he seems to get winded after a bit of sustained activity. in the marriaga fight, he definitely looked like a guy that doesn't have the best stamina...third, he's a little too easy to hit for a guy that's supposed to have this great defense...there were moments when marriaga was outslugging him...a bigger guy with a bigger punch woulda put some hurt on lomachenko.

so, maybe you're right...it doesn't matter in the least what i think... but if i'm right, with some more exposure to top fighters, lomachenko's gonna hit the ceiling of his ability with pretty much the same outcome as kovalev and other technically good but otherwise limited ee fighters.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ciize09 said:


> friendly reminder that you thought Broner would destroy Mikey


well, i've been wrong before and i'll be wrong again...we're not all perfect and shit like you.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Wordup said:


> What utter rubbish, in a thread with some if the worst posts on boxing I've seen in years(yours) this one is the worst.
> 
> Floyd would've gone to jail would he? Fuck off.


and your ass woulda been the first one saying "that cheating bastard deserved to go to jail for breaking the rules!"


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> really don't know how to begin answering this nonsense...i guess the best way to is remind folks that back when shane mosley was pfp #1, he still wasn't getting the big money fights...and there was an article by a well known boxing writer who said that what shane needed to do to make himself more marketable, was to stop being such a nice guy and become more of a villain ...like mayweather...take on a very hateful, unlikeable, arrogant persona like zab judah or a young ali....then "fans" would throng to watch his fights....in other words, being a well-spoken and upstanding representative of the sport like delahoya was trying to be or like pac or jmm were, was working against him.... you can draw your own conclusions.


So what? You can point to one example. I have given you a list of multiple fighters and fights and the biggest earners are all black Americans. Some "bad guys" like Tyson, some quiet, "humble" guys like Holyfield and Frazier. The biggest rising star on the world scene now is Anthony Joshua. His entire angle is "stay humble". One of the biggest earners in the past ten years is Amir Khan, a guy from Pakistani origin who is Muslim.

Your "it's racism" is utter gibberish and of all the arenas to pick in which it fails the most, sport is the number 1. Look at the top sports endorsements deals ever in sport...dominated by black Americans from "nice guys" like Jordan and Woods (before his exposure) to flash guys like Kobe.

But then I don't expect logic to be something you have much time for, seeing as you criticised Loma's win over Walters because the latter quit, but listed Spence's win over Brook as a standout great win, when Brook also quit. :lol:


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> now, i'm a sjw for standing up for crawford AND a racist for not jumping on lomchenko bandwagon...wtf..sometimes y'all just need to make up your mind.


what do you mean sticking up for Crawford? Crawford is one of the baddest motherfuckers in boxing. it was more a dig at your post whining about Floyd being thrown in jail and going on about "yea but if this guy was black then........".


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> So what? You can point to one example. I have given you a list of multiple fighters and fights and the biggest earners are all black Americans. Some "bad guys" like Tyson, some quiet, "humble" guys like Holyfield and Frazier. The biggest rising star on the world scene now is Anthony Joshua. His entire angle is "stay humble". One of the biggest earners in the past ten years is Amir Khan, a guy from Pakistani origin who is Muslim.
> 
> Your "it's racism" is utter gibberish and of all the arenas to pick in which it fails the most, sport is the number 1. Look at the top sports endorsements deals ever in sport...dominated by black Americans from "nice guys" like Jordan and Woods (before his exposure) to flash guys like Kobe.
> 
> But then I don't expect logic to be something you have much time for, seeing as you criticised Loma's win over Walters because the latter quit, but listed Spence's win over Brook as a standout great win, when Brook also quit. :lol:


but why did shane get that kind of advice?...clearly that was not his personality...so, what was the dude trying to say?

and it's not just shane....look at don king...he promoted some of he biggest fights in history and he was HATED FOR DECADES!...so, why was don king so hated back in the day?

why was ali hated? srl, sweetpea, rjj, floyd and now ward?

sure, they make a lotta money because they're the best...but lets take a look at floyd for example. Floyd was the the pfp#1 in boxing way back in 2002. HBO offered him a $12M contract for a few fights, while giving oscar a crapload more money...floyd turned down the offer and was villified for it...floyd took time off from boxing and when he came back, he was like a diifferent person: hateful, angry, beligerent...like a normal guy who had been possessed by a demon. .. and fans FLOCKED to see him....he went from a measly $12M contract to being the biggest money-maker in sports off a hateful persona....i'm just wondering why you think the transformation worked so well for him?...would it have worked the same for pac or klitchko or gatti? i just wonder...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> what do you mean sticking up for Crawford? Crawford is one of the baddest motherfuckers in boxing. it was more a dig at your post whining about Floyd being thrown in jail and going on about "yea but if this guy was black then........".


i'm just saying the sjw thing doesn't make sense if you're also gonna call me a racist.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i'm just saying the sjw thing doesn't make sense if you're also gonna call me a racist.


Did you not read the last few posts were I said you are NOT a racist?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> but why did shane get that kind of advice?...clearly that was not his personality...so, what was the dude trying to say?
> 
> and it's not just shane....look at don king...he promoted some of he biggest fights in history and he was HATED FOR DECADES!...so, why was don king so hated back in the day?
> 
> ...


Don King was hated because he was a murdering, thieving piece of shit who ripped off the men who put their lives at risk by getting in the ring. Ali was hated because back then the US was racist as fuck...and the whole patriotism crap about not fighting in the war went against him. But then Ali became loved by the 80's. In fact, he has been turned into some sort of saintly figure in the past 20 years by the media.

I have no recollection of SRL or Sweetpea being hated. Ward is not hated either, people just don't find him that entertaining. It's just nonsense to imply that every black fighter who is not loved is the victim of racism. Wlad has been ridiculed on boxing sites for years and years. Even on the British forum, Hatton got huge amounts of hate. Calzaghe was derided by Americans and LOTS of British fight fans on forums wanted Lacy to KO him.

RJJ was certainly not hated, not by the media and not by the public. EVERY major star will have haters. You see it with Tom Brady, you see it with Lebron James, you will see it with actors and singers...it's just the way people are.

But despite issues with race in the USA, sport is an area that really does not have this problem like it used to. The most globally celebrated American athletes of the past 20 years are probably Phelps, Lebron, Woods and Serena Williams. Simone Biles was a global star last year, and just reading racism into everything is inaccurate and regressive.

Why is Justin Gatlin booed in London? You could look at it and go "racism", but the crowd were chanting the name Usain Bolt. Skin colour was nothing to do with it. There will always be the racists who do care about colour, but they are not the majority and certainly not on these boards.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Did you not read the last few posts were I said you are NOT a racist?


well, if it's any consolation, social justice is very important to me and something i see as a worthy cause...so, you're probably right.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> Don King was hated because he was a murdering, thieving piece of shit who ripped off the men who put their lives at risk by getting in the ring. Ali was hated because back then the US was racist as fuck...and the whole patriotism crap about not fighting in the war went against him. But then Ali became loved by the 80's. In fact, he has been turned into some sort of saintly figure in the past 20 years by the media.
> 
> I have no recollection of SRL or Sweetpea being hated. Ward is not hated either, people just don't find him that entertaining. It's just nonsense to imply that every black fighter who is not loved is the victim of racism. Wlad has been ridiculed on boxing sites for years and years. Even on the British forum, Hatton got huge amounts of hate. Calzaghe was derided by Americans and LOTS of British fight fans on forums wanted Lacy to KO him.
> 
> ...


yeah, i guess there's some truth to what you say...even about actors and singers....i remember how much hate mariah carey and kim kardashian got when they married black men...the message boards were full n-word lover this an n-word lover that... don't think that happens when other races marry...or maybe i never noticed.

unfortunately, you and i will never see eye to eye on this issue....for you my pointing out racism is regressive and inaccurate....for me and other black people, it's existence is undeniable. we know other races aren't going to do anything about it or even care but nothing wrong with us voicing our feelings....but i understand our life-experiences are different, so you're not gonna see what i see and vice versa.

it's possible that all them cops who killed all those unarmed black men really DID feel threatened and that their life was in danger, even as the guy was runnin away from them....you never know what's going on in somebody else's head...i'm sure that had something to do with the way that reporter advised shane to change his persona and the reason why floyd made so much more money when he took on the asshole personality.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> and your ass woulda been the first one saying "that cheating bastard deserved to go to jail for breaking the rules!"


No it fucking wouldn't, you racist twunt.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, i guess there's some truth to what you say...even about actors and singers....i remember how much hate mariah carey and kim kardashian got when they married black men...the message boards were full n-word lover this an n-word lover that... don't think that happens when other races marry...or maybe i never noticed.


You are just going to notice loud, racists more than subtle racists or racists not using English. Internet trolls are loud and highly active, some will have multiple accounts. But I lived in Korea for several years, plenty of racist shit towards white foreigners, and Japan has lots of racism, but you're not reading East Asian websites or comments written in other languages. Go on worldstarhiphop and see a video of a white guy getting jumped by black guys and there's tons of "cracker" "honky" comments.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> unfortunately, you and i will never see eye to eye on this issue....for you my pointing out racism is regressive and inaccurate....for me and other black people, it's existence is undeniable.


You've misunderstood me. I am not for a second saying that calling out racism is regressive and inaccurate, it's not, it's essential. I am saying calling EVERYTHING racism is regressive and inaccurate. Calling out the disproportionate prison sentences that black men in the US get for the same crime that a white guy gets last time for is needed. Calling out the bullshit of the birther movement who kept saying Obama was born in Kenya...is needed, they were racists.

But saying that if someone doesn't love Ward it is because Ward is black...that's ridiculous. My favourite every fighters are black guys and then also Hatton and Hamed (because I'm a Brit) but I don't really like Ward as a boxer. He seems fine as a person, and he's the P4P number 1, but I'd rather watch a Loma fight, and I'd rather watch a Spence Jr fight.

Racism is real, and it needs to be exposed when it is in evidence. But just labelling everything racist and insinuating that any time a white person is not a fan of a black star it is because of racism, just devalues the real issues of racism and it pretends that racism is a one way street. There are black racists, Asian racists, Hispanic racists and so on.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> really don't know how to begin answering this nonsense...i guess the best way to is remind folks that back when shane mosley was pfp #1, he still wasn't getting the big money fights...and there was an article by a well known boxing writer who said that what shane needed to do to make himself more marketable, was to stop being such a nice guy and become more of a villain ...like mayweather...take on a very hateful, unlikeable, arrogant persona like zab judah or a young ali....then "fans" would throng to watch his fights....in other words, being a well-spoken and upstanding representative of the sport like delahoya was trying to be or like pac or jmm were, was working against him.... you can draw your own conclusions.


Mosley didnt have the story, gold medal and dramatic wars those other fighters had. and lets be honest, he didnt have DLH's looks. DLH probably had the biggest female fanbase ever :lol:

great fighter but no intrigue past that


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, yeah, i know...he's just like mayweather, always breaking the rules and fighting dirty and sht....and he doesn't like to travel. who WOULDN'T hate a guy like that? i take back everything i said earlier. you have entirely valid and justifiable reasons for hating ward, sir.


Mayweather makes his opponents look stupid, the way he slips punches and counters is amazing.

Why do you have such an issue with me not liking Ward (not hating btw) when I even said he's P4P no.1?

I'm not saying hes shit or overrated like you are with Loma, I'm just saying I dont like his style, Like I didnt like Hopkins style and I dont like Wlads style in the Povetkin fight and in a lot of his fights, Jamie Mcdonnels style or Martin Murrays either, and I didnt think in the Super six it was fair that he didn't leave the country, when every other fighter did....

Oh and his whole SOG bible bashing shit is so gay as well.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i think the sport of boxing does it self a disservice when we elevate guys with normal abilities to elite status.
> 
> salido was a cherrypick because loma felt he was over the hill, plodding and easy to hit. The problem was, salido is also a bigger guy and loma doesn't have a big punch...so, loma's pressure style didn't serve him well coming TOWARDS the bigger, harder-punching and aggressive fighter (think, frazier-foreman)...loma's people learned that he has a huge advantage picking on smaller guys (GRJ, marriaga) because he's technically better and the size advantage allows him to overpower them. however, when loma fights another guy who is bigger than him ,a volume puncher with power and pressure, loma's gonna get chewed up...a lot of us thought walters was the guy. walters was never a big pressure guy, but his other attributes seemed enough... nobody knew walters was such a headcase.
> 
> ...


'Limited' :lol:

And some of the weaknesses you list are ludicrous.his defence is no 1 stats wise as has been proven already,and his stamina is incredible.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

nuclear said:


> Mosley didnt have the story, gold medal and dramatic wars those other fighters had. and lets be honest, he didnt have DLH's looks. DLH probably had the biggest female fanbase ever :lol:
> 
> great fighter but no intrigue past that


why did he need a "Story"? nobody was a bigger shane fan than me...how come I never cared about some stupid "story"? In fact, if you want to be real with it, the fact that he's such a "normal" dude shoulda benefitted him the way it did other fighters who were appreciated for their wholesome personality and regular-guy character outside the ring and his explosiveness in it and and not on some backstory that had nothing to do with his ability...I certainly appreciated him for who he was as a fighter and a personality.

as for comparing shane to dlh the difference between them was that dlh didn't have to be anything but himself because dlh is a Mexican fighter and boxing is probably the second or third most popular sport in mexico... dlh had a big MEXICAN female fanbase. that's it. I never heard no black women gushing about dlh's looks...why would they? black people have a LOTTA sports superstars of all levels of attractiveness to even notice dlh. to say shane was not as big a star because he didn't have Oscars looks is like saying serena Williams doesn't get the big endorsement money in women's tennis because she doesn't have sharapova's looks...yeah, she doesn't, she's BETTER LOOKING than sharapova! but it's about the demography of the fanbase..

the dude was saying that a lotta fight fans hate blacks...but if the black guy is all nice and sht, then those fans don't have a good reason to hate. And they don't want to feel like they only hate him because of his race.... so they probably won't watch him, or they'll justify disregarding him by saying he's "boring" etc....but, by playing the asshole, shane would give a ton of people a good justification for why they hate him (an alibi for their racist hate, so to speak) and get them all riled up to watch him fight so they could root for him to lose...that's when he cashes in....same with pretty much every top black fighter from the beginning of the sport til now.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> You are just going to notice loud, racists more than subtle racists or racists not using English. Internet trolls are loud and highly active, some will have multiple accounts. But I lived in Korea for several years, plenty of racist shit towards white foreigners, and Japan has lots of racism, but you're not reading East Asian websites or comments written in other languages. Go on worldstarhiphop and see a video of a white guy getting jumped by black guys and there's tons of "cracker" "honky" comments.
> 
> You've misunderstood me. I am not for a second saying that calling out racism is regressive and inaccurate, it's not, it's essential. I am saying calling EVERYTHING racism is regressive and inaccurate. Calling out the disproportionate prison sentences that black men in the US get for the same crime that a white guy gets last time for is needed. Calling out the bullshit of the birther movement who kept saying Obama was born in Kenya...is needed, they were racists.
> 
> ...


I don't think I label EVERYTHING racist...but if i think there's good reason to, i'll point it out. there's some people who will find racism in NOTHING, no matter what....to them there's always a perfectly reasonable, non-racist explanation... or maybe the victim is to blame. All I'm saying is, I think the lomachenko hype is a little ridiculous at this stage...ranking him above ward and Crawford and all. as a fight fan I feel its my responsibility that that kinda shit should never go unchallenged.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

One to watch said:


> How did you not understand flea mans post.
> 
> If......he beats the oppostion named then he will be in the 'top 5 super feathers of all time' plus 'P4P top 3 as of today'.
> 
> Your not helping your 'cause' by appearing braindead and unable to understand basic sentancing.


you made a lot more sense than what he posted.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> why did he need a "Story"? nobody was a bigger shane fan than me...how come I never cared about some stupid "story"? In fact, if you want to be real with it, the fact that he's such a "normal" dude shoulda benefitted him the way it did other fighters who were appreciated for their wholesome personality and regular-guy character outside the ring and his explosiveness in it and and not on some backstory that had nothing to do with his ability...I certainly appreciated him for who he was as a fighter and a personality.
> 
> as for comparing shane to dlh the difference between them was that dlh didn't have to be anything but himself because dlh is a Mexican fighter and boxing is probably the second or third most popular sport in mexico... dlh had a big MEXICAN female fanbase. that's it. I never heard no black women gushing about dlh's looks...why would they? black people have a LOTTA sports superstars of all levels of attractiveness to even notice dlh. to say shane was not as big a star because he didn't have Oscars looks is like saying serena Williams doesn't get the big endorsement money in women's tennis because she doesn't have sharapova's looks...yeah, she doesn't, she's BETTER LOOKING than sharapova! but it's about the demography of the fanbase..
> 
> the dude was saying that a lotta fight fans hate blacks...but if the black guy is all nice and sht, then those fans don't have a good reason to hate. And they don't want to feel like they only hate him because of his race.... so they probably won't watch him, or they'll justify disregarding him by saying he's "boring" etc....but, by playing the asshole, shane would give a ton of people a good justification for why they hate him (an alibi for their racist hate, so to speak) and get them all riled up to watch him fight so they could root for him to lose...that's when he cashes in....same with pretty much every top black fighter from the beginning of the sport til now.


:rofl Serena better looking than Sharapova! :lol: I'm done :rofl

Could have at least used a good looking black woman to cover up your trolling. I may not have agreed but at least it could have been brushed off as a difference in taste...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> why did he need a "Story"? nobody was a bigger shane fan than me...how come I never cared about some stupid "story"? In fact, if you want to be real with it, the fact that he's such a "normal" dude shoulda benefitted him the way it did other fighters who were appreciated for their wholesome personality and regular-guy character outside the ring and his explosiveness in it and and not on some backstory that had nothing to do with his ability...I certainly appreciated him for who he was as a fighter and a personality.
> 
> as for comparing shane to dlh the difference between them was that dlh didn't have to be anything but himself because dlh is a Mexican fighter and boxing is probably the second or third most popular sport in mexico... dlh had a big MEXICAN female fanbase. that's it. I never heard no black women gushing about dlh's looks...why would they? black people have a LOTTA sports superstars of all levels of attractiveness to even notice dlh. to say shane was not as big a star because he didn't have Oscars looks is like saying serena Williams doesn't get the big endorsement money in women's tennis because she doesn't have sharapova's looks...yeah, she doesn't, she's BETTER LOOKING than sharapova! but it's about the demography of the fanbase..
> 
> the dude was saying that a lotta fight fans hate blacks...but if the black guy is all nice and sht, then those fans don't have a good reason to hate. And they don't want to feel like they only hate him because of his race.... so they probably won't watch him, or they'll justify disregarding him by saying he's "boring" etc....but, by playing the asshole, shane would give a ton of people a good justification for why they hate him (an alibi for their racist hate, so to speak) and get them all riled up to watch him fight so they could root for him to lose...that's when he cashes in....same with pretty much every top black fighter from the beginning of the sport til now.


talking about general fanbase though. youre a true boxing fan, being a great fighter is all you need. but casuals need something to embrace. Leonard has talked about it. how the country saw him fighting for his childs future at the olympics. a picture of his son in the side of his sock.

and idk about black women specifically, but i remember when DLH almost dropped a towel at a weigh in all you could hear where girls losing their minds. never seen that for another boxer. thats what im talking about.

mosley didnt have anything past being a great fighter. no other reason to be intrigued.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Shane Mosley was awesome by the way. He had everything and was very entertaining.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> is like saying serena Williams doesn't get the big endorsement money in women's tennis because she doesn't have sharapova's looks...yeah, she doesn't, she's BETTER LOOKING than sharapova! but it's about the demography of the fanbase..


But it's another poor example. Serena has got the second highest endorsement deals in women's tennis for several years and by the end of last year it was the joint highest. Here's a list of the top 20 endorsement deals in sport at the end of 2016...

https://www.aol.com/article/finance...ls-of-2016/21644043/#slide=4326254#fullscreen

Serena came in at 16/17 with Sharapova. She came ahead of men's world number 1 Andy Murray. The projections are for Serena to be the number 1 female tennis player for endorsements soon. Of the top 5 on that list, 3 were black Americans and 2 were white guys.

Serena has a shit ton of endorsements and companies have been paying huge deals to black American sports stars for a long time.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It has been said often but when @Strike goes in on someone, it's like watching prime James toney at work. Methodical execution.


----------



## Nightstick (Aug 3, 2017)

There is an emperor's new clothes aspect to Loma. It's not that the guy isn't good; it's that some analysts are overpraising him because they want to be seen as "with it." A lot of fans, for the same reason, are following suit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Nightstick said:


> There is an emperor's new clothes aspect to Loma. It's not that the guy isn't good; it's that some analysts are overpraising him because they want to be seen as "with it." A lot of fans, for the same reason, are following suit.


Then what about those of us who have been calling him the best boxer ever seen since viewing him in the 2008 Olympics? Lomachenko is better than everyone thinks he is now. He will prove that against the likes of Garcia, that fight has to happen.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> to say shane was not as big a star because he didn't have Oscars looks is like saying serena Williams doesn't get the big endorsement money in women's tennis because she doesn't have sharapova's looks...yeah, she doesn't,* she's BETTER LOOKING than sharapova!* but it's about the demography of the fanbase..


If you wan't to go with the "I love my black women" angle...then that's fine by me. Just hope you are not like the others who use that same angle but then fall head over heals and start drooling over these trashy white women like Kim Kardashian.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> If you wan't to go with the "I love my black women" angle...then that's fine by me. Just hope you are not like the others who use that same angle but then fall head over heals and start drooling over these trashy white women like Kim Kardashian.


no dude, i;m a black man...of course serena with her big booty, thickness and sultry looks is more sexy to me than plain, boring, flat-assed sharapova. and as far as kim kardashian is concerned, you must either be a woman or gay...kim, with her voluptuous shape and middle-eastern features is one of he hottest women ever in existence.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Then what about those of us who have been calling him the best boxer ever seen since viewing him in the 2008 Olympics? Lomachenko is better than everyone thinks he is now. He will prove that against the likes of Garcia, that fight has to happen.


at this point he loses to garcia....probably by late ko. and he might just have peaked, because he's already 29, which post-prime for a fighter in his weight class and he's not going to get faster or more athletic at this stage of his career...he's a technical marvel. but technical proficiency will only get you so far in the sport of boxing...his reflexes are not gonna get sharper. there's not a whole lot of growth to look forward to.. he needs to cash in now. he might be able to beat broner because guys have figured out broner can be outhustled...but ray beltran and lomachenko would be a war...julio diaz would take lomachenko.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> at this point he loses to garcia....probably by late ko. and he might just have peaked, because he's already 29, which post-prime for a fighter in his weight class and he's not going to get faster or more athletic at this stage of his career...he's a technical marvel. but technical proficiency will only get you so far in the sport of boxing...his reflexes are not gonna get sharper. there's not a whole lot of growth to look forward to.. he needs to cash in now. he might be able to beat broner because guys have figured out broner can be outhustled...but ray beltran and lomachenko would be a war...julio diaz would take lomachenko.


:lol: Okay, I understand what this is now.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It has been said often but when @Strike goes in on someone, it's like watching prime James toney at work. Methodical execution.


True, but Strike also shamelessly pads his record by schooling retarded tomato cans. And he's doing it again, with ShinyDiscoScrotum. Needs to step up his competition, to be truly considered an ATG.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> kim, with her voluptuous shape and middle-eastern features is one of he hottest women ever in existence.


Yea, no, just...................................no.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Kim K was hot before she went and turned herself into a cartoon character with all the plastic surgery IMO.

This guys the best :lol: I wonder if hes one of @SweetHomoBamas alts?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> no dude, i;m a black man...of course serena with her big booty, thickness and sultry looks is more sexy to me than plain, boring, flat-assed sharapova. and as far as kim kardashian is concerned, you must either be a woman or gay...*kim, with her voluptuous shape and middle-eastern features is one of he hottest women ever in existence*.


Give me a break, plastic surgery, boob job and the most obviously fake ass of all time. The ass does not even match her body or her chicken legs and now that she is getting older and has had kids it is becoming more apparent .










Trust me, I do not like stick figure woman with pancake asses either, but personally I think Sarena Williams does not have an attractive face and is very masculine in her features, not my taste.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

superman1692 said:


> Yea, no, just...................................no.


That bitch has the weirdest shaped body I have ever seen. Her stance and posture reminds me of one of those bird like dinosaurs....


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Give me a break, plastic surgery, boob job and the most obviously fake ass of all time. The ass does not even match her body or her chicken legs and now that she is getting older and has had kids it is becoming more apparent .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Medicine said:


> Give me a break, plastic surgery, boob job and the most obviously fake ass of all time. The ass does not even match her body or her chicken legs and now that she is getting older and has had kids it is becoming more apparent .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, those are some of the many, many things you and I will NEVER agree on...I think serena has an absolutely beautiful face. her taste in men sucks, but that's a lotta women. 
and when it comes to kim kardashian, I can find pictures all over the internet of her looking like exotic, curvaceous goddess that was the reason she became a huge tv star to begin with. yeah, having babies does unfortunate things to a woman's body...its hard work taking care of babies and new moms tend to sometimes neglect themselves... but it's something I'm willing to forgive and it's nothing a few weeks in the gym and going back on a proper diet can't fix.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

superman1692 said:


> Yea, no, just...................................no.


 Here you go....just for you, buddy.

http://orig04.deviantart.net/6fab/f/2016/020/6/f/skinny_blonde_by_weylandcorp-d9onihx.jpg


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

GRJ really wasn't that good, I will say that.

Gonzalez captured lightning in a bottle against Mares. He has always been a devastating puncher, but he'd been hurt and dropped by average opposition not long before the Mares fight. He was a 'name' who upset the apple cart. 

GRJ had fought nothing but tomato cans before Loma schooled him. Loma had more Pro experience after WSB and first two fights--including 12 rounds with Salido--than GRJ had. 

What has Russell done since? Typical fast and athletic American that isn't actually very good.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> GRJ really wasn't that good, I will say that.
> 
> Gonzalez captured lightning in a bottle against Mares. He has always been a devastating puncher, but he'd been hurt and dropped by average opposition not long before the Mares fight. He was a 'name' who upset the apple cart.


Well schooled boxer of the Lopez/Marquez school too.

Not as good as those two but still a very fine textbook boxer. Thought he'd beat Gary because I had never seen Gary load up on punches before.

I think GRJ became a better fighter after the beating he received from Vasyl.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Well schooled boxer of the Lopez/Marquez school too.
> 
> Not as good as those two but still a very fine textbook boxer. Thought he'd beat Gary because I had never seen Gary load up on punches before.
> 
> I think GRJ became a better fighter after the beating he received from Vasyl.


I agree with all of this. Gonzalez to me is like a modern day Medel, just more vulnerable.

GRJ definitely improved, but two fights in two years since against underwhelming opposition leads me to believe he really isn't as good as the Gonzalez fight made him look.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> GRJ really wasn't that good, I will say that.
> 
> Gonzalez captured lightning in a bottle against Mares. He has always been a devastating puncher, but he'd been hurt and dropped by average opposition not long before the Mares fight. He was a 'name' who upset the apple cart.
> 
> ...


GRJ isn't very good?.....that's like me saying lomachenko is a typical, well-coached European fighter with no athleticism or explosiveness or any of the intangibles that separate good fighters from great ones, so he's nothing special.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> That bitch has the weirdest shaped body I have ever seen. Her stance and posture reminds me of one of those bird like dinosaurs....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> GRJ isn't very good?.....that's like me saying lomachenko is a typical, well-coached European fighter with no athleticism or explosiveness or any of the intangibles that separate good fighters from great ones, so he's nothing special.


It's not, because you DKSAB and I do.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Well schooled boxer of the Lopez/Marquez school too.
> 
> Not as good as those two but still a very fine textbook boxer. Thought he'd beat Gary because I had never seen Gary load up on punches before.
> 
> I think GRJ became a better fighter after the beating he received from Vasyl.


I think the lomachenko fight, which was actually pretty close in the eyes of a couple of the judges, showed Russell he still had a lot to learn, even though, he was outweighed by lomachenko...he buckled down and has shown meteoric progress since.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> It's not, because you DKSAB and I do.


dude, it's exactly like that...you're blinded to reality by the fact lomachenko is a European....when has a European fighter, no matter how accomplished in the amateur ranks, ever risen to the top against the best pros in the world? they don't....it's because although they have great coaching and facilities and they learn great technique, boxing is a lot more than that. lomachenko LOST to salido....i mean, that by itself tells you a lot. GRJ would wipe the floor with a guy like salido.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, it's exactly like that...you're blinded to reality by the fact lomachenko is a European....when has a European fighter, no matter how accomplished in the amateur ranks, ever risen to the top against the best pros in the world? they don't....it's because although they have great coaching and facilities and they learn great technique, boxing is a lot more than that. lomachenko LOST to salido....i mean, that by itself tells you a lot. GRJ would wipe the floor with a guy like salido.


You are a really poor troll, you know that right?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Well, those are some of the many, many things you and I will NEVER agree on...I think serena has an absolutely beautiful face. her taste in men sucks....


Let me guess, she's going out with a white guy.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Wordup said:


> Let me guess, she's going out with a white guy.


Hey dude, don't you know it's regressive and inaccurate to call EVERYTHING racist?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol: you a slob sitting behind a keyboard and you think you're in a position to laugh at a multi-milllionaire and fashion icon like kk....freakin hilarious!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> I think the lomachenko fight, which was actually pretty close in the eyes of a couple of the judges, showed Russell he still had a lot to learn, even though, he was outweighed by lomachenko...he buckled down and has shown meteoric progress since.





http://imgur.com/jL3x79B


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's very simple. If you don't know what is great about Lomachenko, you 100% do not know a fucking thing about boxing.


Summarized it beautifully in a single sentence.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> :lol::lol: you a slob sitting behind a keyboard and you think you're in a position to laugh at a multi-milllionaire and fashion icon like kk....freakin hilarious!


LMAO @ fashion Icon. She is famous because her dad was friends with celebrity who murdered two people in a high profile court case and then attention whore'd by releasing a sex tape with a C list celebrity.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Hey dude, don't you know it's regressive and inaccurate to call EVERYTHING racist?


Hey dude, why exactly does she have poor taste in men then? Don't see you saying the same about Kim K, I guess Brandy's little brother and Kanye West are way better men than Alexis Ohanian...Am I Right?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

How are you people stupid enough to feed a troll for 9 pages? This is why forums suck because people rather argue with a troll than have a normal discussion.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is sweethomebama yeah?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This is sweethomebama yeah?


My first memories from shiny are from when he made a thread about Jennings being robbed against Wlad.

I don't think he really types like Bama too.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> :lol::lol: you a slob sitting behind a keyboard and you think you're in a position to laugh at a multi-milllionaire and fashion icon like kk....freakin hilarious!


KK is only where she is because she was born with a silver spoon up her arse and is a slut.

She is the ultimate definition of a privileged slut, much like Paris Hilton... 
Nah, I'm not a slob at all. Think you're projecting there :lol:

Anyway...,. Fuck off SweetHomoBama....


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, it's exactly like that...you're blinded to reality by the fact lomachenko is a European....when has a European fighter, no matter how accomplished in the amateur ranks, ever risen to the top against the best pros in the world? they don't....it's because although they have great coaching and facilities and they learn great technique, boxing is a lot more than that. lomachenko LOST to salido....i mean, that by itself tells you a lot. GRJ would wipe the floor with a guy like salido.


Yet Loma beat the absolute shit out of GRJ.

You were doing well with your trollin, now you cant even do that,


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Let me guess, she's going out with a white guy.


Shes as butch as Caster Semenya.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This is sweethomebama yeah?


Has all the hallmarks of that loony, massive racial bias, fancies women who look like men or cartoon characters, 120-108 to the black guy etc.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yet Loma beat the absolute shit out of GRJ.
> 
> You were doing well with your trollin, now you cant even do that,


beat the "shit"?....did you see the fight? He won a convincing decision, but he didn't beat the shit outta anybody that night...he beat GRJ because he's bigger and more technical...in fact it was lomachenko who had the shit beat outta him by fkin SALIDO for chrissakes! Salido, a guy he cherry-picked for being slow and sloppy....salido slapped him around like a rag doll for 12 rounds and lomachenko couldn't figure out what to do...what that does, is it shows how LIMITED he is!... GRJ woulda figured out salido in 5 minutes and put him on his ass...hell even gamboa beat salido with ease and gamboa has the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yet Loma beat the absolute shit out of GRJ.
> 
> You were doing well with your trollin, now you cant even do that,


loma didn't beat the shit outta anybody. He outboxed GRJ over 12 rounds. he was the bigger man and he was more technical...GRJ won the early rounds, and lomachenko came on in the later rounds. don't overstate lomachenko's win....if anybody got the shit beat outta them was lomachenko....against SALIDO! salido for chriissakes? loma cherry-picked salido and salido slapped lomachenko around like a rag doll for 12 rounds and lomachenko couldn't figure out what to do....what that shows is how LIMITED lomachenko is! GRJ woulda figured out salido in 4, 5 rounds and put him away. even gamboa beat salido with ease...and gamboa is a sloppy, reckless guy with the attention span of a gnat.

as for serena, like I said she's not the only woman with bad taste in men....but isn't ohanion that dude who owns a racist website, even more racist than stormfront? So, yes, Ray J and Kanye are much better than him.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> KK is only where she is because she was born with a silver spoon up her arse and is a slut.
> 
> She is the ultimate definition of a privileged slut, much like Paris Hilton...
> Nah, I'm not a slob at all. Think you're projecting there :lol:
> ...


dude, kim k. has built a fkin empire practically on her own..and she's made her relatives and in-laws and friends all rich beyond their wildest dreams. she parlayed her looks and personality into a corporate phenonomen.... wtf have YOU ever done? talking all that shit and pretending like you're in a position to look down on people who make you look like a complete non-entitiy... as far as being a slut, I'm sure your sister's been with 10 times as many men as kim k....you gonna call your sister a slut too?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> http://imgur.com/jL3x79B


yeah, I've seen this screenshot many times....and I've also seen the fight a couple of times...and if you have eyes and pay attention, lomachenko is OBVIOUSLY at least 10 lbs bigger than the much smaller GRJ. I'm not the only one who noticed it....listen to the commentary. I think malignaggi mentions it like twice during coverage of the fight.. other people have said it too...so, I'm not prepared to accept that the two weighed the EXACT weight on that night.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Shes as butch as Caster Semenya.


it's OK, dude...nobody expects you to know any better.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, I've seen this screenshot many times....and I've also seen the fight a couple of times...and if you have eyes and pay attention, lomachenko is OBVIOUSLY at least 10 lbs bigger than the much smaller GRJ. I'm not the only one who noticed it....listen to the commentary. I think malignaggi mentions it like twice during coverage of the fight.. other people have said it too...so, I'm not prepared to accept that the two weighed the EXACT weight on that night.


You think your eyes are better than an actual scale at determining weight? That shows how dumb you actually are. And Malignaggi didn't say that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko whooping Russell's ass was beautiful to watch. My favorite performance by Vasyl to date.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Lomachenko whooping Russell's ass was beautiful to watch. My favorite performance by Vasyl to date.


the salido fight was my favorite.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the salido fight was my favorite.


Your a sad,sad man.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the salido fight was my favorite.


Salido is the man :good


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> beat the "shit"?....did you see the fight? He won a convincing decision, but he didn't beat the shit outta anybody that night...he beat GRJ because he's bigger and more technical...in fact it was lomachenko who had the shit beat outta him by fkin SALIDO for chrissakes! Salido, a guy he cherry-picked for being slow and sloppy....salido slapped him around like a rag doll for 12 rounds and lomachenko couldn't figure out what to do...what that does, is it shows how LIMITED he is!... GRJ woulda figured out salido in 5 minutes and put him on his ass...hell even gamboa beat salido with ease and gamboa has the attention span of a gnat.


Yes I watched the fight and Lomachenko battered grj around the ring.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, kim k. has built a fkin empire practically on her own..and she's made her relatives and in-laws and friends all rich beyond their wildest dreams. she parlayed her looks and personality into a corporate phenonomen.... wtf have YOU ever done? talking all that shit and pretending like you're in a position to look down on people who make you look like a complete non-entitiy... as far as being a slut, I'm sure your sister's been with 10 times as many men as kim k....you gonna call your sister a slut too?


Yeah she's a slut and she was born into wealth and got famous for sucking someone's dick and the video turning up on the web. The only reason anyone knew who she was is because her family were Ricky and had their own TV show. I'm not looking down on her fair play to her, she's done well. but to make out that she is a sensation who did it by pure hard work and not because of the wealth she already had is laughable. I've no idea who Serena Williams fella is and I don't Care either. If he is a racist wtf is he doing with a black girl? As for my sister, I doubt that as I dont have one. I have a step sister and shes not slept with many people or posted videos of her sucking dick on the internet.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> it's OK, dude...nobody expects you to know any better.


I don't really give a fuck what anyone "expects" of me in regards to women.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I love it when loma beats black fighters


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Kim K is self made....:lol: :lol: I've heard it all now. Her dad was a rich as fuck lawyer who was best mates with OJ Simpson. She grew up in wealth and then her rich mum divorced her dad and remarried the US Olympian and wealthy Bruce Jenner. Her family were approached for a reality TV show in 2007 and somehow...shock horror her sex tape got leaked "against her wishes" in the same year, even though it was made 4 years before. :lol:

She was rich as fuck already. The TV show made her and her family even richer, and she chose to show herself being fucked in order to become the most notorious member of the family in the show. All of the rest comes down to her being attractive and having big tits and a big ass.

Sure she's turned wealth into even greater wealth but only by doing what tons of narcissistic, good looking women do and being self obsessed over social media. The difference is that she immediately had a huge audience that most women don't.

Yeah she's a proper entrepreneur, right up there with those other self made legends, Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> Kim K is self made....:lol: :lol: I've heard it all now. Her dad was a rich as fuck lawyer who was best mates with OJ Simpson. She grew up in wealth and then her rich mum divorced her dad and remarried the US Olympian and wealthy Bruce Jenner. Her family were approached for a reality TV show in 2007 and somehow...shock horror her sex tape got leaked "against her wishes" in the same year, even though it was made 4 years before. :lol:
> 
> She was rich as fuck already. The TV show made her and her family even richer, and she chose to show herself being fucked in order to become the most notorious member of the family in the show. All of the rest comes down to her being attractive and having big tits and a big ass.
> 
> ...


What I was trying to say although you said it in a far more eloquently and well explained way :good

This guy is a serious troll.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd bang Serena
:conf


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> as for serena, like I said she's not the only woman with bad taste in men...*.but isn't ohanion that dude who owns a racist website, even more racist than stormfront?* So, yes, Ray J and Kanye are much better than him.


He owns Reddit you idiot. It's a discussion website, much different then Stormfront which is an actual White Supremacist site. Sure some racist shit is said on there, but what website does not have it? Shit, this website has racist posts on it, youtube has racist stuff on it, facebook ect...

I highly doubt a White Supremacist would marry a Black Woman who isn't even attractive.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

OneTime said:


> I love it when loma beats black fighters


unfortunately he has to outweigh them by a full weight class or they have to quit in order for him to win. 
the first time he goes up against serious black fighter the same size as him, lomachenko is gonna get brutialized....that's the history of boxing...never fails.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> Kim K is self made....:lol: :lol: I've heard it all now. Her dad was a rich as fuck lawyer who was best mates with OJ Simpson. She grew up in wealth and then her rich mum divorced her dad and remarried the US Olympian and wealthy Bruce Jenner. Her family were approached for a reality TV show in 2007 and somehow...shock horror her sex tape got leaked "against her wishes" in the same year, even though it was made 4 years before. :lol:
> 
> She was rich as fuck already. The TV show made her and her family even richer, and she chose to show herself being fucked in order to become the most notorious member of the family in the show. All of the rest comes down to her being attractive and having big tits and a big ass.
> 
> ...


sure, guy, anybody with a rich lawyer father can make a sensational career as the biggest reality tv star ever. you sound so full of stupid and hate, you're not even worth the time...what you need to do is look deep into your soul and ask yourself what's the real reason you hate kim k... then bow down before god and beg him for forgiveness.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Eoghan said:


> I'd bang Serena
> :conf


as would any man who actually has testosterone coursing through his body and aint intimidated by a well-built female.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> He owns Reddit you idiot. It's a discussion website, much different then Stormfront which is an actual White Supremacist site. Sure some racist shit is said on there, but what website does not have it? Shit, this website has racist posts on it, youtube has racist stuff on it, facebook ect...
> 
> I highly doubt a White Supremacist would marry a Black Woman who isn't even attractive.


sure, a 'discussion" site.....reddit's anti-black racism is well-documented if you actually cared to do a little research. it's WORSE than stromfront. and racist white dudes date black women all the time...look at your boy strom thurmond....i actually don' blame ohanion...i blame serena for having fucked up judgement, but like i said, she's not the only one.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> sure, guy, anybody with a rich lawyer father can make a sensational career as the biggest reality tv star ever. you sound so full of stupid and hate, you're not even worth the time...what you need to do is look deep into your soul and ask yourself what's the real reason you hate kim k... then bow down before god and beg him for forgiveness.


I don't give a flying fuck about Kim K. She became a reality TV star because a TV company approached her parents and asked them if they wanted to be a TV show. :lol: You calling me stupid after this thread is amazing. I've posted numerous stats that you've ignored, you've continued to troll and now you're making out that Kim K is self made. :lol: Born into a millionaire family, family gets reality TV show that had nothing to do with her, leaks a sex tape, becomes even bigger star and then builds from there.

Yeah Donald Trump is self made too. :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about Kim K. She became a reality TV star because a TV company approached her parents and asked them if they wanted to be a TV show. :lol: You calling me stupid after this thread is amazing. I've posted numerous stats that you've ignored, you've continued to troll and now you're making out that Kim K is self made. :lol: Born into a millionaire family, family gets reality TV show that had nothing to do with her, leaks a sex tape, becomes even bigger star and then builds from there.
> 
> Yeah Donald Trump is self made too. :lol:


You mean he ISN'T self made????


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> You mean he ISN'T self made????


:lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Strike said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about Kim K. She became a reality TV star because a TV company approached her parents and asked them if they wanted to be a TV show. :lol: You calling me stupid after this thread is amazing. I've posted numerous stats that you've ignored, you've continued to troll and now you're making out that Kim K is self made. :lol: Born into a millionaire family, family gets reality TV show that had nothing to do with her, leaks a sex tape, becomes even bigger star and then builds from there.
> 
> Yeah Donald Trump is self made too. :lol:


OK, you made your point....you're not a fan of kim k. we get it already. just don't watch her show....but i hope you don't mind those of us who appreciate and admire this fine-ass woman up her left side and down her right side.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> OK, you made your point....you're not a fan of kim k. we get it already. just don't watch her show....but i hope you don't mind those of us who appreciate and admire this fine-ass woman up her left side and down her right side.


It's ok if you like her, I don't judge you for it, you mentioned Serena Williams before, now at least she is a self made woman


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> OK, you made your point....you're not a fan of kim k. we get it already. just don't watch her show....but i hope you don't mind those of us who appreciate and admire this fine-ass woman up her left side and down her right side.


Of course I don't mind. I don't care if you watch her show every week and have posters of her on your wall, or if you never watch the show and just think "I'd like to fuck her". Admiring how someone looks is different to admiring them as talented. There's lots of women who I think are beautiful but fucking idiots. :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> Of course I don't mind. I don't care if you watch her show every week and have posters of her on your wall, or if you never watch the show and just think "I'd like to fuck her". Admiring how someone looks is different to admiring them as talented. There's lots of women who I think are beautiful but fucking idiots. :lol:


I don't like your taste..


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I don't like your taste..


I have no idea what the fuck that was, but it was amusingly awful.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> I have no idea what the fuck that was, but it was amusingly awful.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> unfortunately he has to outweigh them by a full weight class or they have to quit in order for him to win.
> the first time he goes up against serious black fighter the same size as him, lomachenko is gonna get brutialized....that's the history of boxing...never fails.


Yeah good point.

I'd put Russel Jnr above loma P4P for that very reason.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


>


Love a random kraken vid.

Keeps you on your toes like.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> unfortunately he has to outweigh them by a full weight class or they have to quit in order for him to win.
> the first time he goes up against serious black fighter the same size as him, lomachenko is gonna get brutialized....that's the history of boxing...never fails.


Lol I also love watching blacks being out matched. Hopefully one day they'll allow 2 on 1 boxing matches.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yes I watched the fight and Lomachenko battered grj around the ring.


Funny when Ellerbeweather ran around tata baldomir that was a masterful performance and sweet science and a schooling.

But loma beating the breaks off bitch ass gary Russell Jr wasn't a beat down?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Lol I also love watching blacks being out matched. Hopefully one day they'll allow 2 on 1 boxing matches.


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the first time he goes up against serious black fighter the same size as him, lomachenko is gonna get brutialized....that's the history of boxing...never fails.


He embarrassed Walters not too long ago.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He embarrassed Walters not too long ago.


Walters wasn't black enough you goddam racists!!

- @ShinyDiscoBall


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Walters wasn't black enough you goddam racists!!
> 
> - @ShinyDiscoBall


We need Whitaker back to show Loma what slick 'n black is really all about :yep


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Walters wasn't black enough you goddam racists!!
> 
> - @ShinyDiscoBall


Loma needs to man the fuck up and fight Purple Aki, otherwise he's a fraud.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

turbotime said:


> We need Whitaker back to show Loma what slick 'n black is really all about :yep


What would you know about sweet pea? You were still being breast fed from your fathers Cock when sweet pea ruled the world.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

lol, y'all don't be like that now...all butthurt and racist and shit. You know, once me and my buddy were at a bar watching boxing and the white guy was getting beat up as usual, and my buddy was shaking his head and he was like "dude, why do white guys even bother?"...and i was laughing it off like: "man, that was so racist!"

so, don't blame me because euro fighters can't compete. i'm the one advocating for y'all when everybody else sees you guys are too hopelessly inept, un-athletic and weak to be successful in boxing.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lol, y'all don't be like that now...all butthurt and racist and shit. You know, once me and my buddy were at a bar watching boxing and the white guy was getting beat up as usual, and my buddy was shaking his head and he was like "dude, why do white guys even bother?"...and i was laughing it off like: "man, that was so racist!"
> 
> so, don't blame me because euro fighters can't compete. i'm the one advocating for y'all when everybody else sees you guys are too hopelessly inept, un-athletic and weak to be successful in boxing.


Your buddy is a racist cunt.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

OneTime said:


> What would you know about sweet pea? You were still being breast fed from your fathers Cock when sweet pea ruled the world.


Ive forgotten more about boxing than you could ever pretend to know.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

turbotime said:


> We need Whitaker back to show Loma what slick 'n black is really all about :yep


nah, cowboy...it aint even like that. if you wanna talk slick, there's sweet pea and fmj, srr, winky wright, lara etc...if you wanna talk power, there's tyson, foreman, hearns, archie moore, liston, tito trinidad etc....if you wanna talk pressure fighters there's henry armstrong, aaron pryor, holyfield....technicians, you have larry holmes, srl, hagler, hopkins, toney....explosiveness and we're talking rjj, ssm and we can keep it goin all day. so stop throwing shade like an insecure roly-poly mexican female with all that "slick n black" and deal with reality.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> Your buddy is a racist cunt.


and?.....


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> and?.....


So are you given what you've said.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> So are you given what you've said.


 how am I a racist?...i said, i defend white guys against people who say they suck at a boxing and always get the shit beat outta them.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> how am I a racist?...i said, i defend white guys against people who say they suck at a boxing and always get the shit beat outta them.


Read what you said to turbotime


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> nah, cowboy...it aint even like that. if you wanna talk slick, there's sweet pea and fmj, srr, winky wright, lara etc...if you wanna talk power, there's tyson, foreman, hearns, archie moore, liston, tito trinidad etc....if you wanna talk pressure fighters there's henry armstrong, aaron pryor, holyfield....technicians, you have larry holmes, srl, hagler, hopkins, toney....explosiveness and we're talking rjj, ssm and we can keep it goin all day. so stop throwing shade like an insecure roly-poly mexican female with all that "slick n black" and deal with reality.


Wright and Lara don't deserve to be in the same breath as May/Ray/Pea :nono


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

You are asserting white boxers cannot be athletic enough to compete in boxing, even if you have treid to cover it. Your ole premiese is the European boxers, or basically non-blacks, cannot do well unless there is so great conspiracy to keep black fighters down. You've been proven wrong on that consistently in this thread and them started blabbering on about your obsession with KK, who last I checked isnt black...

Whites cant be athletic boxers :lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


> You are asserting white boxers cannot be athletic enough to compete in boxing, even if you have treid to cover it. Your ole premiese is the European boxers, or basically non-blacks, cannot do well unless there is so great conspiracy to keep black fighters down. You've been proven wrong on that consistently in this thread and them started blabbering on about your obsession with KK, who last I checked isnt black...
> 
> Whites cant be athletic boxers :lol:


if anything my love for kim k, shows i'm not racist just as alex ohanions love for serena shows he's not racist...aint that the point somebody was making before?

and the thing about a thread in a boxing forum, is that it's trumped by a little something called REALITY!...so, it doesn't matter what i say or don't say or what you say or don't....we have the evidence of a hundred years plus laid flat before us. and it proves beyond a shadow of a doubt. that euro fighters in general suck and even the best trained, best conditioned, best promoted euro fighters fall short against pretty good non-euro opposition...lomachenko is no exception....as the salido fight showed and as we'll see the next time he steps up against credible competition.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Ive forgotten more about boxing than you could ever pretend to know.


You're a privileged white boy. You still had a silver spoon in your urethra when sweet pea was boxing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

OneTime said:


> You're a privileged white boy. You still had a silver spoon in your urethra when sweet pea was boxing.


I'm not white :rofl

So no privilege, only knowledge here.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

turbotime said:


> Wright and Lara don't deserve to be in the same breath as May/Ray/Pea :nono


lara is a great fighter...an all-time great. he would give any fighter in history a world of trouble. if there's any fighter who SHOULD have an undefeated record and has been screwed over numerous times, it's lara. i consider him to be unbeaten, even against the likes of paul williams and canelo. he'd beat ggg too...there's few fighters i've seen on his skill level.

continuing the list of" non-slick n black" fighters, we have straight up sluggers such as ike williams, bob foster and joe louis...stylists like gavilan, andre ward and charley burley, down in the trenches warriors like matthew saad muhammad and evander holyfield... and fighters with a blend of all all those qualities... like jack johnson, rigo, gerald mclellan and on and on, beat don't stop until the breaka dawn....:dance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lara is a great fighter...an all-time great. he would give any fighter in history a world of trouble. if there's any fighter who SHOULD have an undefeated record and has been screwed over numerous times, it's lara. i consider him to be unbeaten, even against the likes of paul williams and canelo. he'd beat ggg too...there's few fighters i've seen on his skill level.
> 
> continuing the list of" non-slick n black" fighters, we have straight up sluggers such as ike williams, bob foster and joe louis...stylists like gavilan, andre ward and charley burley, down in the trenches warriors like matthew saad muhammad and evander holyfield... and fighters with a blend of all all those qualities... like jack johnson, rigo, gerald mclellan and on and on, beat don't stop until the breaka dawn....:dance


Lara was taken to hell and back by Angulo atsch nothing against him but c'mon, an ATG :rofl

:sad5


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara an ATG :rofl

Dude couldn't even convincingly beat Canelo, who was tailor made for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Lara an ATG :rofl
> 
> Dude couldn't even convincingly beat Canelo, who was tailor made for him.


Oddly enough I rewatched that one last week. Canelo won, Lara just didn't do enough.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oddly enough I rewatched that one last week. Canelo won, Lara just didn't do enough.


Yeh he should have lost to Carlos Molina too.

Fuck rewatching that fight though :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Yeh he should have lost to Carlos Molina too.
> 
> Fuck rewatching that fight though :lol:


:lol: Exactly...I completely forgot about that one, for good reason.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

turbotime said:


> Oddly enough I rewatched that one last week. Canelo won, Lara just didn't do enough.


is not like canelo did much either...lara was a little overly cautious and played it a little too safe, but still did more than canelo ...deserved the decision.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

the molina was probably lara's worst fight...he underestimated molina and it turns out molina was good enough to win a version of the ibf sw title a few fights later. other than that, he's been consistently brilliant.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the molina was probably lara's worst fight...he underestimated molina and it turns out molina was good enough to win a version of the ibf sw title a few fights later. other than that, he's been consistently brilliant.


TBF Molina is an annoyingly awkward fighter and gives most guys hell


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the molina was probably lara's worst fight...he underestimated molina and it turns out molina was good enough to win a version of the ibf sw title a few fights later. other than that, he's been consistently brilliant.


Well that's just great. What's the difference between that and what Lomachenko did with Salido? It's not like Lara was in his second pro fight neither.

One of the most skilled fighters of this generation does not lose to Carlos Molina, whether he won a strap or not.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara has also had a number of other average fights, the only time he's looked good against a proper world level fighter was against Trout


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the molina was probably lara's worst fight...he underestimated molina and it turns out molina was good enough to win a version of the ibf sw title a few fights later. other than that, he's been consistently brilliant.


Not sure if Molina deserved that strap.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Lara has also had a number of other average fights, the only time he's looked good against a proper world level fighter was against Trout


Paul Williams?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Lara has also had a number of other average fights, the only time he's looked good against a proper world level fighter was against Trout


Williams, although he was already on the slide.

Lara is THE most overrated fighter on the internet. Disgraceful, and it's the usual slick crowd.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Paul Williams?





Flea Man said:


> Williams, although he was already on the slide.
> 
> Lara is THE most overrated fighter on the internet. Disgraceful, and it's the usual slick crowd.


Forgot that lol. But then again I don't care enough about Lara for his best fights to really stick in my mind. It's not that Lara is no good, he's obviously world level, quite possibly the #1 at light-middleweight, but that desperately disappointing showing against Canelo, who was tailor-made for him, showed me he's never going to be elite. 
Light-middleweight is pretty average anyway


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Forgot that lol. But then again I don't care enough about Lara for his best fights to really stick in my mind. It's not that Lara is no good, he's obviously world level, quite possibly the #1 at light-middleweight, but that desperately disappointing showing against Canelo, who was tailor-made for him, showed me he's never going to be elite.
> Light-middleweight is pretty average anyway


Light middle is shite, but with Lara and (one of) the Charlos there it will be overrated by some.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lara is THE most overrated fighter on the internet. Disgraceful, and it's the usual slick crowd.


While he did arguably beat Alvarez, he should have unquestionably beat Alvarez if he was at the level his supporters rated him at.

He had the right kind of guy in front of him, slow on the front foot a low-volume counter puncher. Lara the advantage in reach and footspeed.
If he was at or very near Alvarez's level he should have beaten him on styles. (Like Junior Jones beat Barrera)
But he couldn't.

All the advantages yet he got beaten by Alvarez doing a poor imitation of Chavez.

If Saul is A level, Lara is a B level fighter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> While he did arguably beat Alvarez, he should have unquestionably beat Alvarez if he was at the level his supporters rated him at.
> 
> He had the right kind of guy in front of him, slow on the front foot a low-volume counter puncher. Lara the advantage in reach and footspeed.
> If he was at or very near Alvarez's level he should have beaten him on styles. (Like Junior Jones beat Barrera)
> ...


Exactly. And when you watch a lot of old fights, you see excellent performances in these kinda' matchups that prove who the top quality stylists are.

I would rate Lara at a B-. He has the same issues in a lot of his fights.

But, he's slick so he will always be overrated by certain boxing fans. Moreno was similarly overrated.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> While he did arguably beat Alvarez, he should have unquestionably beat Alvarez if he was at the level his supporters rated him at.
> 
> He had the right kind of guy in front of him, slow on the front foot a low-volume counter puncher. Lara the advantage in reach and footspeed.
> If he was at or very near Alvarez's level he should have beaten him on styles. (Like Junior Jones beat Barrera)
> ...


dudes act like canelo is some second-rate plodder. canelo is one of the most accomplished and celebrated fighters of this era...not so easy to "unquestionably" beat him unless you're like the pfp greatest of all time like fmj. i don't like canelo, but i can't argue that he's an elite fighter and pfp top 5 today, so to me, lara doing enough to beat canelo says lara belongs among today's greats (having defeated a whole raft of champions besides canelo such as trout, williams, molina, smith, etc)....and he's simply BETTER than canelo....if lara is a b level fighter then canelo is a b- level.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Light middle is shite, but with Lara and (one of) the Charlos there it will be overrated by some.


wtf?...."shite"? dude, you smoke crack?

- lara
- andrade
- Jermell
- Jermal
- canelo
- Trout
- j-rock
- Cotto
- Hurd
- Vanes
- Lubin

one of the HOTTEST divisions in boxing!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dudes act like canelo is some second-rate plodder. canelo is one of the most accomplished and celebrated fighters of this era...not so easy to "unquestionably" beat him unless you're like the pfp greatest of all time like fmj. i don't like canelo, but i can't argue that he's an elite fighter and pfp top 5 today, so to me, lara doing enough to beat canelo says lara belongs among today's greats (having defeated a whole raft of champions besides canelo such as trout, williams, molina, smith, etc)....and he's simply BETTER than canelo....if lara is a b level fighter then canelo is a b- level.


You cant claim a W for Lara over Canelo and Molina in the same breath you just can't :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf?...."shite"? dude, you smoke crack?
> 
> - lara
> - andrade
> ...


It's not though is it.

Canelo and one charlo have moved up.

Andrade never fights,trout has proven to be no more than a fringe contender nowadays,and vanes? Really?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf?...."shite"? dude, you smoke crack?
> 
> - lara
> - andrade
> ...


You DO realize that Jermall is no longer at 154, right? And I'll be very surprised if Canelo doesn't stay permanently at 160 from now on.

Trout is nothing but a gatekeeper.

Cotto needs to retire, wether he beats Komegai or not.

Lara doesn't have the balls to ever even interest me. (He threw the Canelo fight away, because he was afraid to commit, and thus Canelo slipped the vast majority of his punches.)
----------------------------------------

But you are still correct about the division: Jermell, Andrade, J-Rock, Hurd & Lubin are all deadly serious fighters. I don't know too much about Vanes, but he certainly doesn't suck.

There's also Liam Smith, who despite the loss to Canelo is quite talented, and has more power than his record would indicate. (Not unlike Williams)

And Willie Nelson is still a strong contender, despite losing a tough battle to the great boo Boo.

And Kell Brook will probably fight in both divisions for a while, if the money is right.

Plenty of exciting fights to be made at 154.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

turbotime said:


> You cant claim a W for Lara over Canelo and Molina in the same breath you just can't :lol:


the way i see it, canelo is kinda like odlh back in the day...guys like pea and quartey and sturm would edge dlh, but he would get the decision because he was such a big name. to win against oscar you had to beat him beyond a shadow of a doubt...or make him run like bitch like tito did... this goes back to the fact that mexicans are by far the biggest market segment for boxing, so boxing always needs to have a big mexican star. and boxing is not going to sacrifice their big marquee mexican star for the sake of being fair to some no-money making cuban.

canelo is the biggest name in boxing now that floyd and pac are winding down. but to me, there is NO QUESTION lara beat canelo....i mean, canelo is an HBO fighter, and we know how biased HBO can be towards fighters under contract...but even the HBO guys had lara winning the fight!

as for molina, he fights with that awkward style that upsets the other guys rhythm. but that wrestling, constant grabbing style sucks... lara outclassed him.

what hurts guys like lara, rigo, even luis ortiz is the fact they don't have a constituency in the states. there's just not that many cuban fight fans in america, so those guys are treated as expendable...but they (and some of the other cuban stars) have a legit claim to being the best at their respective weight classes. for one thing, unlike the ee stars who have similarly deep amateur pedigree, the cubans have actual potential to improve and grow their skill sets due to their superior athletic ability.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> You DO realize that Jermall is no longer at 154, right? And I'll be very surprised if Canelo doesn't stay permanently at 160 from now on.
> 
> Trout is nothing but a gatekeeper.
> 
> ...


i think canelo might move back down to 154 depending on how he does against ggg...as for jermal, yes, i know he recently moved up to 160, but he faced a clearly injured guy in heiland and it still took him a minute to get rid of the guy....he might decide he's more effective at 154...we'll see.

i consider trout to be far from a "gatekeeper"...he arguably beat canelo and give the much bigger charlo a tough fight. i actually think he might be able to beat jermell.

on the other hand, i think there's a good chance that besides brook, we might see some other ww move up to jmw


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> what hurts guys like lara, rigo, even luis ortiz is the fact they don't have a constituency in the states. there's just not that many cuban fight fans in america, so those guys are treated as expendable...but they (and some of the other cuban stars) have a legit claim to being the best at their respective weight classes. for *one thing, unlike the ee stars who have similarly deep amateur pedigree, the cubans have actual potential to improve and grow their skill sets due to their superior athletic ability.*


If that is the case then WTF is Lara doing running away from plodding fighters like Angulo and Canelo?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It's not though is it.
> 
> Canelo and one charlo have moved up.
> 
> Andrade never fights,trout has proven to be no more than a fringe contender nowadays,and vanes? Really?


Thanks for saving me the time.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It's not though is it.
> 
> Canelo and one charlo have moved up.
> 
> Andrade never fights,trout has proven to be no more than a fringe contender nowadays,and vanes? Really?


Think you're being a bit harsh on Trout, he fought on even terms with the good Charlo, he could easily beat anyone left at the weight other than Lara. I like the look of Lubin, although he is still a prospect at this stage. I liked Williams, although he seems to be a bit chinny, I hope he can come good one day. But yeah, the division is not great at the moment


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He threw the Canelo fight


Is this what you meant?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

turbotime said:


> If that is the case then WTF is Lara doing running away from plodding fighters like Angulo and Canelo?


Dude, Lara damn near ended angulo's life!...how do you destroy a fighter if you're running from them... and has been stated ad nauseum, Lara was overly cautious due to canelo's vaunted body attack...but canelo's is FAR from a plodder.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If that is the case then WTF is Lara doing running away from plodding fighters like Angulo and Canelo?


Well his nickname is "Larathon Runner" so...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Is this what you meant?


Don't change someone else's words.

Very uncool.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Complaining about Cuban fighters not having a constituency when a guy from fucking Kazakhstan is in the position he's in. You give people a reason to tune in and they'll show up. You don't and you'll see them turn away. There's a reason why Gamboa was such a fighter to watch 6-7 years ago because he was exciting to watch and didn't fight exclusively in the "Cuban style." There's such a clear bias for Cubans and their skill set amongst certain fans


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't change someone else's words.
> 
> Very uncool.


I'm just messing with you


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Dude, Lara damn near ended angulo's life!...how do you destroy a fighter if you're running from them... and has been stated ad nauseum, Lara was overly cautious due to canelo's vaunted body attack...but canelo's is FAR from a plodder.


If Lara was an ATG like youre saying, he wouldn't be needing rematches with a guy like Vanes or losing to Molina


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Muffy said:


> Complaining about Cuban fighters not having a constituency when a guy from fucking Kazakhstan is in the position he's in. You give people a reason to tune in and they'll show up. You don't and you'll see them turn away. There's a reason why Gamboa was such a fighter to watch 6-7 years ago because he was exciting to watch and didn't fight exclusively in the "Cuban style." There's such a clear bias for Cubans and their skill set amongst certain fans


i don't understand how anyone could call themself a "boxing fan" and NOT be a fan of cuban boxing. the cubans are the consummate boxers... you're gonna tell me sullivan barrera wasn't exciting the way he destroyed smith or that rigo wasn't sensational blowing out flores? lara didn't tear through a buncha bums creating fake "excitement" like ggg. he had to earn his the hard way, against the best in the division. what happened when ggg started fighting guys with a pulse (danny jacobs)?... maybe that's why ggg's camp refuses to have anything to do with lara.

and yes, gamboa was exciting to watch...because he dumbed down his style for the american audience. but he lost me as a fan because there's no reason, imo a fighter should have to fight down to the level of the opposition to create fake "excitement." why the fk would you wanna fight like arturo gatti when you can fight like sweet pea?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i don't understand how anyone could call themself a "boxing fan" and NOT be a fan of cuban boxing. the cubans are the consummate boxers... you're gonna tell me sullivan barrera wasn't exciting the way he destroyed smith or that rigo wasn't sensational blowing out flores? * lara didn't tear through a buncha bums creating fake "excitement" like ggg. he had to earn his the hard way, *against the best in the division. what happened when ggg started fighting guys with a pulse (danny jacobs)?... maybe that's why ggg's camp refuses to have anything to do with lara.
> 
> and yes, gamboa was exciting to watch...because he dumbed down his style for the american audience. but he lost me as a fan because there's no reason, imo a fighter should have to fight down to the level of the opposition to create fake "excitement." why the fk would you wanna fight like arturo gatti when you can fight like sweet pea?


:sad5


----------

